# Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011



## FangeNichts5

Moin Leute!|wavey:

Ich eröffne hiermit mal den "Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011" Thread
Hier können alle Friedfischfänge aus allen Gewässern rein. Fangfotos sind erwünscht:m

Mal schauen, was 2011 so kommt|rolleyes

MFG
FangeNichts5

P.S. Hier nochmal der Link zum letztjährigen Friedfischthread: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=187985


----------



## cedde

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ma gucken wer der Erste ist


----------



## siwok44

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

War heute von12Uhr bis 15Uhr an dem Neu Minte Baggersee,das Wasser ist gestiege bis auf den Zufahrtweg,aber ein Brassen von 3 Pfund konnte ich landen.


----------



## Krüger82

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Die erste Fangmeldung!!!! Petri!!!

Mfg


----------



## Templa

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Mein erster Post hier#h.

War heute zwischen virtel nach eins und virtel nach fünf angeln und hab kleine 3 Aitel gefangen(zwischen 25 und 26 cm) gefangen.

Gruß


----------



## FangeNichts5

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri an den ersten Fänger!:m

@ Templa
Willkommen hier im Anglerboard!#h Und Petri!:m


----------



## Hechtpaule

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hi Leuts,

der Angang ist gemacht - war heute bei recht mildem Wetter an meinem Stammgewässer und konnte in 3,5 Stunde 4 Schöne Brassen landen - der Größte hatte gute 4 Pfund - leider keine Kamera beigehabt #q - alles gut genährte und makellose Tiere und kampfstark waren sie. Hat richtig Spass gemacht am leichten Zeug.

Habe es auch auf Barsch versucht mit kleinen Kunstködern und mit Wurm, aber nadda - keine Stacheligen weit und breit.

So kann's weitergehen.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Hannoi1896

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

4 Pfund sind doch schonmal was feines.

Petri


----------



## Bolofreak

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hatte gestern 15 Rotaugen am Mittellandkanal. Normal sind da 4 bis 5 Fische, meisten eher nix. Hatten sich wohl an meiner Stelle versammelt, das größte vielleicht 150 Gramm. An der 6 Meter Bolo mit 4 Gramm Schwimmer. Endlich wieder Fisch!!!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Moin,
Am 18ten solltes eigentlich nach dem eingesetzten Tauwetter an den kleinen See von nem Bekannten zu ner etwas größeren Karpfentour gehen an der mich mein Kumpel dann noch überaschen sollte. So nach der Schule Sachen gepackt und losgestartet. 
Auf dem Thermometer standen ganze 16 Grad was uns optimistisch stimmte |rolleyes

Am Gewässer angekommen dann erstaml die Ernüchterung.
http://img46.*ih.us/img46/179/imag0037.th.gif
http://img138.*ih.us/img138/4571/imag0036web.th.gif



Lediglich unter dem Steg war ein kleines Eisloch von ca 2 x 2 Metern. Ich wollte schon wieder den Heimweg einschlagen doch mein Kumpel meinte wir sollten doch wenigstens ein paar Köfis stippen für die nächste Hechttour.
Gesagt getan, Stippe rein und gewartet.

Ne gute Stunde später tat sich dann tatsächlich was und der Fisch fühlte sich nicht wirklich nach nem Rotauge oder so an.

Raus kam dann der erste Karpfen 2011, auch wenn noch aus der Kinderstube freuten wir uns unter den Bedingungen trotzdem über den Fisch. Alle Fische sind von meinem Kumpel da ich keine Lust hatte zu stippen...
http://img403.*ih.us/img403/3865/karpfenweb.th.gif


http://img708.*ih.us/img708/5280/imag0041web.th.gif

5 Minuten später kam dann doch tatsächlich noch ein zweiter nach. Köfis wollten dann leider nichtmehr kommen. Wenn der See wieder offen ist gehts auf zu ner richtigen Tour und dann kommen Karpfen von mir 
http://img153.*ih.us/img153/3159/imag0042web.th.gif

Mein Freund war damit einverstanden das ich die Bilder von im veröffentliche.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## DerJonsen

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Sehr fein, werde erst im Februar nach meinen Uniprüfungen losziehen und dann hoffentlich paar Brassen und Rotaugen erwischen (eher Rotaugen, Brassen setze ich wenn sie nicht geschluckt haben eh zurück)

aber sag mal wieviel Grad hatte es da? Der Typ ist mir weng luftig angezogen...Harte Sau 

edit: aah steht da, naja dann hätte er auch mit nem T-Shirt angeln können )))


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ja war relativ warm für den Tag...deswegen waren wir auch bisschen verwundert dass es noch nicht getaut hatte....


----------



## FangeNichts5

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri!
Sieht gut aus! Und schöner Bericht!#6
Ich glaube, demnächst muss ich auch meinen ersten Versuch starten|supergri


----------



## cedde

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Der RaubfischFängeThread ist mehr gefüllt :O aber gute Karpfen fürs neue.


----------



## alechandros

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Wenn der See endlich auftauen würde dann könnnte ich auch ein paar schöne Bilder von Rotaugen, Brassen oder vielleicht auch Karpfen posten. Die größten und schönsten Rotaugen fängt man am besten im Winter. Nur leider ist der See wieder zugefroren. Vor zwei Wochen, wo es so schön warm war, war die Eisdecke sehr sehr dünn und am an einigen Rändern war der See schon aufgetaut nur leider nicht genug um zu angeln und dann kamm wieder der Winter zurück.


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hier ist es anders rum.
14 Tage war alles offen und jetzt kommt wieder Eis drauf.


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hallo!
Wollt auch mal kurz meinen ersten Angeltag dieses Jahr schildern. 
Es war so ein Tag an dem man ohne große Hoffnung auf Fisch ans Wasser fährt denn es war die kurze Periode wo mal knapp 10 Grad waren und der üble Dauerfrost verschwunden war (letzten Mitwoch). Es ist ein kleiner Stadtteich naja fast schon kleiner See in dem man im Sommer sehr gut stippen kann. 
Da der Teich nur max 1,50m tief ist hab ich mir wie gesagt nicht viel Erfolg ausgemalt. 
Morgens um 8 mit nem Kumpel hin und die Feederrute klar gemacht. 16er Haken und ne Made ran und raus.
Wie schon vermutet tat sich die ersten 2 Std nix.
"Naja Hauptsache mal raus :g " Haben wir uns gesagt. Und dann ging es los. 
Erster Biss, Anhieb, die Rute bog sich übelst und nach 5 sek wars schon vorbei. Keine Ahnung was das war aber bevor ich reagieren konnt war der Haken abgerissen ;+ . Vermutlich ein grosser Karpfen.Also neuen Haken ran und weiter. Keine Minute später hing der erste Karpfen am Haken. Die Karpfen beissen dort normal überhaupt nicht! War knapp 40cm und schwamm dann auch wieder |rolleyes. 
Geil ham wie uns gesagt. Endlich mal ein Karpfen hier.|supergri

Na um es jetzt nicht zu lange zu machen: Innerhalb der nächsten anderthalb Std. gingen nur (für den Teich)riesen Fische an den Haken. Ein Brassen nach dem anderen alle ü 40 und einer ü 50 sowie noch 2 Karpfen mitte 40 waren dann die Ausbeute. Kein einziger Kleinfisch welche man dort sonst fängt ging an den Haken.

Einer der Karpfen( 5Pfd) kam dann mit nach Haus und schmeckte hervorragend.
Alles in allem ein unerwarteter Hammer Start in die neue Saison. 

Es grüßt
der gurkenfahrstuhl


----------



## Templa

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Heute bei dem schönen Wetter bin ich natürlich wieder zum fischen und hab auch was gefangen. Ein Aitel mit 30 cm und einer mit 40 cm. Ist bis jetzt mein größter Aitel(aber auch erst mein 6).

Gruß


----------



## FangeNichts5

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri an euch Fänger!
Ich war gestern auch Feedern, aber nichts.....
Dann die Barschrute ausgepackt und nen kleenen Hecht gefangen#6


----------



## klappe

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

war heute zum 3. mal -bei dem schönen wetter-feedern.
wollte eigentlich an den kanal aber da war noch heftig hochwasser

an einen riesensee.gefeedert.
nix
köderwechsel:made -->mais
köderwechsel:mais --> wurm -->Barsch(28cm):vik:

leider nur einer aber wenigsten den ersten fisch dieses jahr


----------



## A-n-d-i

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hi, 

also wollt hier auch mal nen Bericht reinklopfen, um meine Freude raus zu schreien. 

Hab gestern auch wieder die Saison eingeleitet, und zwar 3 Std lang in der Mittagssonne.

Also hab mich ca um halb eins an den Vereinssee gesetzt und wollt ein paar Köderfische Feedern.
Nach ca ner dreiviertel Std-Std der erste Fischkontakt - Anhieb - und dann war auch schon das Vorfach durch. |gr:
Kurze Zeit später wieder das gleiche - nur dieses mal ein bisschen Vorsichtiger - und siehe da - der erste Karpfen mit ca 46 cm. 
Ich war begeistert! Aber es sollte noch besser kommen!
Denn in den nächsten zwei Stunden landete ich noch 5 Karpfen. Geil
Resultat, 6 gelandete Karpfen, 2 gerissene Vorfächer, 1 im Drill verlorener.

Und da das gestern so gut gelaufen ist und ich heute noch einmal Frei hab, konnte mich mein Kumpel überreden, heute morgen noch ne Runde zu Feedern.
Ne halbe - dreiviertel Stunde warn wir gesessen, und schon war der nächste Karpfen gelandet.
Wir dachten, das dass ja gut los geht.
Doch bis auf die Brasse die nach ner Stunde noch dazu kam, war leider nichts mehr.

Dennoch waren das zwei super Tage. Und ein guter Start ins neue Angeljahr.


----------



## angelverrückter96

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri an alle Fänger |wavey:
Ich war am Sonntag auch 1,5 Stunden am Wasser. Ich war an 2 kleinen Teichen, der eine war noch zugefroren, aber der Andere war zum Glück schon frei , das Wasser war aber richtig kalt. Gefischt hab ich mit einer leichten Posenmontage kurz überm Grund. Gefüttert hab ich mit nem braunen Futter und Mais und Hanf. Gefangen hab ich 2 Rotaugen, 1 15 cm Rotauge und 1 mit ca 20-25 cm. Ist  nicht viel, aber die ersten Fische des Jahres  . Spaß gemacht hats schon


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Mensch Udo . . die erste des Jahres.:k

Sag ihm Petri Heil !#6

Hier ist schon wieder alles zu(nachdem die Seen kurz offen waren). Gar nicht dran zu denken Schleien zu angeln . . . #d


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mensch Udo . . die erste des Jahres.:k
> 
> Sag ihm Petri Heil !#6
> 
> Hier ist schon wieder alles zu(nachdem die Senn kurz offen waren). Gar nicht dran zu denken Schleien zu angeln . . . #d



Hi Andy ,
Danke
Tut mir echt leid für dich , meine ich ernst.
Wenn du nur halb so gerne angelst wie ich dann kann ich nachvollziehen wie du dich fühlst. 
Gruß Udo


----------



## FangeNichts5

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri an deinen Sohn!
Wollte die Tage auch mal wieder los, aber hier ist es wie blöd am Schneien!#c Hätt ich nicht gedacht, dass das nochmal so geballt hier runter kommt...


----------



## A-n-d-i

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri zur Schleie.
Werd wohl demnächst auch mal nen Schleienansitz wagen.

War gestern mit nem Kumpel bei Eiseskälte und Schnee angesessen und konnten zusammen 12 Brassen und 8 Karpfen landen.
Da soll einer mal sagen, dass bei der Kälte nichts beißt.


----------



## barschkönig

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich war heute auch das erste mal gewesen. Leider nur 2 Fische gebissen. Eine 20 cm große Brasse und eine ebensogroße Güster.


----------



## Dani_CH

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Zwar lag noch zu 3/4 eine dünne Eisschicht über meinem Waldweiher- aber die Temperaturen über 14°C lockten mich ans Wasser über die Mittagsstunden. Ziel- Köderfisch zum einfrieren und siehe da, 10 Hasel konnten dem teig aus Brot und Honig nicht wiederstehen. Schon fast ein Hauch von Frühling lag in der Luft. LG Dani


----------



## Marvin-2908

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

hallo!
Ich war gestern und heute am wasser und konnte ca.2kg rotaugen pro tag fangen!
Es geht also langsam wieder los:vik:


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Alle Achtung, schöne schleie... Wie ich lese bin ich nicht der einzige der schon Karpfenglück hatte :q ich hoff das es wenigstens etwas wärmer wird denn nächste Woche will ich definitiv ans Wasser #6


----------



## Friedfisch-Heini

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri zu den schönen Fischies,

bei den Fischies werde ich schon ganz neidisch.....|bigeyes

Ich habe seit Anfang November keine Matchrute mehr angefasst....obwohl es mir sowas von in den Finger juckt...

Aber das Eis macht mir immer einen Strich durch die Rechnung.

Wir haben da einen so schönen See mit gutem besatz an großen Brassen, Schleien und Karpfen, der auch im Winter freigegeben ist.... aber der ist auch von einer 4,5 cm dicken Eisschicht bedeckt ...(hab nachgemessen....:m.)

Ich drehe noch durch.....|scardie:         #q


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Da hat man Urlaubund kann nicht los #q
Könnt heulen. Wollt die Woche wieder los aber die Kälte macht mal wieder nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Ist EIS nicht was schönes?|gr: |motz:


----------



## Gemini

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

War heute matchen, es gab ungef. 20 schöne Rotfedern und zwei kleine Karpis. Ein grösserer Karpfen hat nach kurzem Duell den Haken ausgespuckt 









Trotz ziemlich frostiger Nacht konnte man die Fische nach nicht mal 1 Stunde auf den Futterplatz einstellen was mich überrascht hat.


----------



## Elbangler Jonas

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich war am 25.2.2011 an der Elbe gewesen und konnte einen schönen Döbel von 62cm und 2,3kg landen.
Das ist mein erster Döbel gewesen....mal ne Frage...ist die Größe standart oder schon ein dicker Brocken?


----------



## Gemini

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Mit 62cm hast du schon ein sehr ordentliches Exemplar gefangen würde ich sagen, Petri!


----------



## the big catch

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Moinsen #h,

ich hab heute von 11-15 Uhr wenigstens VERSUCHT, Weißfische zu fangen im NOK doch statt der erhofften Brassen ging mir eine 27er Flunder an den Haken  Naja, egal, erster Fisch 2011 ich bin happy.

Gruß
Max


----------



## Marco 82

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Elbangler Jonas schrieb:


> Ich war am 25.2.2011 an der Elbe gewesen und konnte einen schönen Döbel von 62cm und 2,3kg landen.
> Das ist mein erster Döbel gewesen....mal ne Frage...ist die Größe standart oder schon ein dicker Brocken?
> 
> Gratuliere, besser kann ein Döbeleinstand wohl nicht laufen, das ist schon ein dicker Brocken, "Standart" ist eher 25-30 cm.
> 
> Gruß Marco


----------



## Lenoc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

So da will ich mal mitziehen diesen 48cm Brassen gabs gestern als einzigen Fisch an der Stippe. :q




Durfte dann natürlich wieder schwimmen.





Achja und es war ein Männchen mit kommenden Laichausschlag|rolleyes


----------



## FangeNichts5

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri Leute!
Hier sind ja schon richtig gute Fische am Start!:m Mal schauen, wann ich nachziehen kann|rolleyes


----------



## Harbour

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Meine Saison beginnt schonmal vielversprechend.
Erster Fisch des Jahres - Erste Schleie überhaupt - 46cm - Glücklicher Fänger#6 Gebissen um kurz vor 20Uhr auf ein Rotwurmbündel. Siehe da |rolleyes


----------



## angelverrückter96

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

top schleie petri


----------



## cedde

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ihr habt es ja gut! 
Heute erste mal Los! So sieht bis jetzte die Saison aus: 
Schneidertage 1 
Fangtage        0


----------



## froggy31

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri an alle die dieses Jahr schon Fische aus dem Wasser befördert haben#6
Besonders die große Schleie aus dem Februar macht Lust auf Drill.
Mir juckt es jetzt auch gewaltig in den Fingern.Habe mir letzte Woche meine Jahreslizens 2011 für den Rhein besorgt und spätestens nächstes WE fliegen meine ersten Köder und Futterbälle in die Fluten.


----------



## Hümpfi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich habe es gestern auch das erste mal dieses jahr ans Wasser geschafft. Könnte gleich nen Guten Auftakt erzielen mit 7 Brassen und 3 Rotaugen.

mfg


----------



## A-n-d-i

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

So war gestern auch wieder mal bei dem super Wetter Feedern, und hab vier Karpfen, 3 Rotaugen und ich schätze mal 25 Brassen gefangen. 
Waren wohl richtig aktiv in der mittag/nachmittagssonne.


----------



## Hümpfi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

So ich Pack jetzt meine Stipp Sachen zusammen und geh dann ans Wasser. Uns wurde von guten Fängen Berichtet mal schaun ob wir heute auch ordentlich Brassen Fangen können.

mfg


----------



## DerJonsen

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Oh Mann mir juckt es krass in den Fingern, werde am MOntag und am Mittwoch rausgehen, Montag Feedern im Main, Mittwoch Stillgewässer am Einlauf feedern, mal schaun was bei rumkommt...

Petri schonmal allen, ich habe das Gefühl, diese Saison wird temperaturbedingt besser als Letzte#6#6#6#6


----------



## barschkönig

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Nachdem es bei den ersten 2 Anläufen nicht so geklappt hat lief es heute etwas besser: 10 bisse und 3 konnte ich verwerten (wegen der komischen Strömung|uhoh
Eine 20cm Plötze und 2 25cm Brassen. Immerhin besser als garnichts und das Wetter war auch noch schön dazu:m
Morgen werde ich wieder mit dem Futterkorb losziehen.


----------



## bobbl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Soo, gestern gab es einen Giebel mit 40 cm.
Morgen früh geht es wieder los, hoffentlich klappts mit den Karpfen und Schleien.


----------



## Heil

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Gestern,
Super Wetter 2 Karauschen(  22er und 27er)   
1 Spiegelkarpfen ( 5 Pfund ).
MFG Heil


----------



## barschkönig

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich war heute auch wieder los diesmal eine andere Stelle und das Ergebnis von 7:00 - 11:30 kann sich doch sehen lassen|rolleyes: Insgesamt 25 Fische davon 8 Spiegelkarpfen (Satzer), 14 Brassen und 3 Plötzen. Mein viertes Mal Angeln in diesem Jahr hat sich gelohnt:vik:


----------



## Hechtpaule

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich war auch heute Nachmittag auf'm See - endlich wieder vom Boot aus angeln - Wasser ist noch sehr kalt - 2 schöne Brassen konnte ich verhaften - der Anfang ist gemacht 

Schönen Gruss

Paul


----------



## worldstyler207

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

könnte dieses jahr bei 6 sechs ansitzen schon 17 fische verhaften.Davon 3 karpfen, 4rotaugen, 1 kleine forelle 6 cm (quer gehakt die wimmeln da so ) und 3 gründlinge(gleich als köfis mit genommen). als jungangler bin ich zufrieden. leider waren keine größeren karpfen dabei. will donnerstag nochmal raus. mache auch bericht erstattung.


----------



## Krüger82

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich war Samstag bei uns an der sorge! Habe mit der 5m stippe 31 Rotaugen, 2 Barsche und eine Güster überlisten können!! Es waren aber alles keine Monster!! War auch nicht so einfach an den Fisch zu kommen, denn das Wasser ist noch gewaltig kalt!! 

Jetzt haben die störche bei uns wieder was zu beißen#6

Mfg


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



worldstyler207 schrieb:


> könnte dieses jahr bei 6 sechs ansitzen schon 17 fische verhaften.Davon 3 karpfen, 4rotaugen, 1 kleine forelle 6 cm (quer gehakt die wimmeln da so ) und 3 gründlinge(gleich als köfis mit genommen). als jungangler bin ich zufrieden. leider waren keine größeren karpfen dabei. will donnerstag nochmal raus. mache auch bericht erstattung.



...schöne Fänge schon im "frühen" Jahr hier...aber Gründlinge als Köfi´s ??? |sagnix
...|krach:


----------



## worldstyler207

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

war heute wieder da hab in den abendstunden noch 8 karpfen an der feinen matchrute gefangen war auch nen 40er dabei der ist abgegangen :m:k


----------



## worldstyler207

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

so weit ich weiß sind die bei uns in nieders. ab 15.04 geschützt


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



worldstyler207 schrieb:


> so weit ich weiß sind die bei uns in nieders. ab 15.04 geschützt




..schon o.k...mein Fehler.#q..ist ja überall anders...#6

..weiterhin schöne Fänge wünsch...bei mir waren es gestern 118 Rotaugen,Rotfedern,Karauschen in 4 Stunden..größte Karausche 31cm...:vik:

Gruß sascha


----------



## theundertaker

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Wow...schöner Fisch!! Hab als kleines Kind mal ne Schleie gefangen von 30 cm ungefähr...das wars aber dann auch mit dem schönen Fisch


----------



## petri28

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hi Udo,
na, da haste ja mal wieder richtig "zugeschlagen" Petri zu dieser wunderschönen Schleie#h


----------



## omnimc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri zur Schleie war bestimmt ein geiler Drill echt Super Fisch.


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hi,
Danke , geht ja erst so langsam wieder los , Wasser muss noch 3-4 Grad wärmer werden damit es wieder so richtig gut läuft 
Gruß Udo


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Glückwunsch , alle 2 Minuten einen Fisch zu fangen und das konstant über 4 Stunden ist ne super Leistung, das schaffen nur einige wenige Profiangler #6
> 
> War vorgesstern mehr oder weniger erfolgreich , 2 Schleien und 3 Brassen.
> Die größere Schleie war ü 50 cm .
> Gruß Udo



Danke Udo..ich versuche mich gerade bissel einzuschießen da ja der erste Termin beim Kreis schon im Mai ansteht...:vik:

Gratuliere Dir ebenfalls zu diesem schönen Stück
 "Frühjahrsgold"
Großes Peti von mir..echt schöner Fisch...#6

Gruß sascha


----------



## darula

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Super Udo!
Traumhafte Tinca!...und du sogar mit mal mit mildem Lächeln! #h


----------



## FangeNichts5

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Fettes Ding!|bigeyes
Petri Udo!!!!:m:m


----------



## Lenoc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Bin grade wieder ein.
Das Ergebnis 13 Rotaugen und 8 Brassen.:vik:

Hier die größte von genau 50cm.:q


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



darula schrieb:


> Super Udo!
> Traumhafte Tinca!...und du sogar mit mal mit mildem Lächeln! #h



Hi,
ja , da war ich noch halbwegs frich und erst ne Stunde am Wasser , da geht das noch 
Gruß Udo
ps. heute wieder eine erwischt , aber nur 46 cm


----------



## Glasaal

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Leute,  ich bin am verzweifeln...
Ich weiß echt net was zurzeit am Rhein los ist.
Ich war dieses jahr mindestens schon 5 mal drausen zum feedern.
Das letzte mal war gestern.
Wetter war super und auch schon über längeren Zeitraum mehr oder weniger konstant.
Und was soll ich sagen, kein Fisch!
Egal was ich mache... hab schon mehrmals den Platz gewechelt, war im Buhnenfeld, war im Althrein, war direkt im Strom, hab mehrere Futtersorten ausprobiert... aber hat alles nix gebracht.
Auch Kollegen von mir scheinen nicht wirklich Erfolge zu verzeichnen...

Läuft es bei euch auch so bescheiden?
Und was könnten die Ursachen sein, ist das Wasser noch zu kalt oder hängt es mit dem niedrigen Wasserstand zusammen?


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hi,
ja , Wasser ist noch ziemlich kalt , man muss die Fische noch suchen.
Deine Platzwechsel sind schon nicht schlecht.
Werf mal bei Sonnenschein im Flachwasser ein paar Brotkrumen ins Wasser , so lassen sich die Fische schnell finden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## FrettchenLinks

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Werf mal bei Sonnenschein im Flachwasser ein paar Brotkrumen ins Wasser , so lassen sich die Fische schnell finden.
> Gruß Udo


 
Klappt das an deinem Gewässer? Also ich habe die Befürchtung, dass bei uns dann blitzschnell 2 Schwäne, 50 Enten und 20 Graugänse vor Ort habe. Die möchte ich dann morgen beim Angeln nicht da rumschwimmen haben.

Welche weißfische außer Karpfen interessieren sich bei dir für Brotkrumen?


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> Welche weißfische außer Karpfen interessieren sich bei dir für Brotkrumen?



Hi,
ich habe so schon Rotaugen, Rotfedern , Karpfen , Schleien und Brassen an die Wasseroberfläche bekommen 
Ja , auch Schleien fressen Brotkrumen von der Wasseroberfläche 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kretzer83

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> Welche weißfische außer Karpfen interessieren sich bei dir für Brotkrumen?



Nur welche die es gewohnt sind. Die Weißfische die ich im Aquaium habe, rühren Brot nicht an.


----------



## FrettchenLinks

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe so schon Rotaugen, Rotfedern , Karpfen , Schleien und Brassen an die Wasseroberfläche bekommen
> Ja , auch Schleien fressen Brotkrumen von der Wasseroberfläche
> Gruß Udo


 
Hast du bei dir dann keine Proleme mit Enten und sonstigem Geflügel...die sind bei uns so schmerzbefreit die lassen sich mit nix verscheuchen. Und ich hab keine Lust die vom Haken zu entfernen...


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> Hast du bei dir dann keine Proleme mit Enten und sonstigem Geflügel....



Hi,
extreme Probleme sogar , die Enten und Gänse sind nicht das Problem , die tauchen nicht , aber die Blesshühner rauben einen schon den lezten Nerv.
Mit Brotkrumen will ich ja nicht anfüttern , aber so sieht man wo der Fisch steht , oder ob die Fische überhaupt aktiv sind.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kretzer83

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> extreme Probleme sogar , die Enten und Gänse sind nicht das Problem , die tauchen nicht , aber die Blesshühner rauben einen schon den lezten Nerv.
> Mit Brotkrumen will ich ja nicht anfüttern , aber so sieht man wo der Fisch steht , oder ob die Fische überhaupt aktiv sind.
> Gruß Udo


Die Blesshühner nerven mich hier auch. Was ist da deine Lösung?


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hi,
wenn man Schleuder zur Verfügung hat kann man Boilies damit anfüttern , ab und zu trifft man ausversehen so ein Blesshuhn , dann ist ne ganze zeitlang Ruhe.:q
Oder eben die Montagen in mehr als 2 Meter Wassertiefe ablegen , die Viecher sollen angeblich nur 2 Meter tief tauchen können.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kretzer83

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn man Schleuder zur Verfügung hat kann man Boilies damit anfüttern , ab und zu trifft man ausversehen so ein Blesshuhn , dann ist ne ganze zeitlang Ruhe.:q
> Oder eben die Montagen in mehr als 2 Meter Wassertiefe ablegen , die Viecher sollen angeblich nur 2 Meter tief tauchen können.
> Gruß Udo


Aber wie ist das wenn du mit Pellets fischt? Also den Mais haben sie bei mir immer gnadenlos vernichtet...  bei Pellets habe ich bisher noch nichts gemerkt. Sie sollten halt unauffällig sein, da die Biester wohl vor allem über die Augen suchen.


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Die fressen deine pellets auf jeden Fall auch. Nur finden die dunkle Köder wesentlich schlechter.
Gruss ROY


----------



## omnimc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Aber wie ist das wenn du mit Pellets fischt? Also den Mais haben sie bei mir immer gnadenlos vernichtet... bei Pellets habe ich bisher noch nichts gemerkt. Sie sollten halt unauffällig sein, da die Biester wohl vor allem über die Augen suchen.


 

Flecktarnboilie  !!!


----------



## samson 26

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ja ihr Lieben, dann mal Petri an Alle !
Ich war am Dienstag Nachmittag und heute Vormittag an den Bastteichen in Blankenburg auf Friedfisch. Leider wollten aber die Friedfische nicht. Weder Tauwurm, Rotwurm, Made, Mais.....alles NIX.
Kann nur besser werden.


----------



## petri28

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

*Flecktarnboilie*  !!! 
die scheine ich auch immer zu verwenden:vik:sind so gut getarnt, dass ich bisher "Schneider" geblieben bin.#qDies wird sich aber jetzt am WE ändern - hoffe ich|kopfkrat


----------



## omnimc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



petri28 schrieb:


> *Flecktarnboilie*  !!!
> die scheine ich auch immer zu verwenden:vik:sind so gut getarnt, dass ich bisher "Schneider" geblieben bin.#qDies wird sich aber jetzt am WE ändern - hoffe ich|kopfkrat


 

ja das kenne ich. bin am überlegen ob ich auf pink umsteige.
nur wie bekomme ich die an und ins wasser ohne gesehen zu werden?


----------



## petri28

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

ja das kenne ich. bin am überlegen ob ich auf pink umsteige.
nur wie bekomme ich die an und ins wasser ohne gesehen zu werden? 
*Nachts und mit "Tarnkappe"; aber das "Flecktarnblei" nicht vergessen:vik:; denn ein normales Blei könnte den Fisch abschrecken, beim pink-farbenen Boilie ist dies nicht so tragisch, diese Farbe kommt im natürlichen Nahrungs - Umfeld der Fische vor.*


----------



## KöFi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Die ersten 2 Fische meines Lebens. 2 Rotfedern 13,15cm.


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Na wenn's die ersten Fische deines Lebens sind, ein umso dickeres Petri!


----------



## Kretzer83

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Kofi schrieb:


> Die ersten 2 Fische meines Lebens. 2 Rotfedern 13,15cm.


 
Ein besonderes Petri-Heil!

Der erste Fisch des Lebens ist immer etwas besonderes!

Bei mir war es eine 60er Regenbogenforelle aus einer Fischtreppe (bzw. so ein Bach der um die Lechstaustufe ging) einer Staustufe^^

Da kannst du nicht mithalten :vik: *lol*

ps: das war sogar noch in Bayern, dafür hätten die meine Eltern wohl in den Bau gesteckt.. "lassen wir den Bub mal machen, der fängt ja eh nix"...


----------



## Downbeat

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Kofi schrieb:


> Die ersten 2 Fische meines Lebens. 2 Rotfedern 13,15cm.


Auf jeden Fall ein dickes Petri!
Aber eine Frage...du angelst mit Kidney Bohnen?


----------



## Siever

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Endlich! Es ist vollbracht. Der erste Fisch des Jahres nach 4 Schneideransitzen... . Und dann gleich ein ordentlicher Aland von 51cm und 2,3Kg... . Auf den guten, alten Dosenmais... .

http://img860.*ih.us/img860/4905/imag0360.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Kretzer83

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Siever schrieb:


> Endlich! Es ist vollbracht. Der erste Fisch des Jahres nach 4 Schneideransitzen... . Und dann gleich ein ordentlicher Aland von 51cm und 2,3Kg... . Auf den guten, alten Dosenmais... .
> 
> http://img860.*ih.us/img860/4905/imag0360.jpg
> Uploaded with *ih.us


Petri Heil!


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hi,
Glückwunsch zu den Fängen , so langsam läuft es ja an 
Gruß Udo


----------



## bobbl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

An meinem "Stammgewässer", einem alten ehemaligem Schifffahrtskanal (maximal 90cm tief) fange ich schon seit Anfang März sehr gut. 
Anfangs waren es nur Karpfen, jetzt sind auch die Rotaugen sehr aktiv und gestern gab es sogar noch einen kleinen, aber fetten Barsch als kleines Extra.
Die Karpfen (keine Riesen, ziwschen 40 und 50) gehen hier am liebsten auf Dosenmais an der Pose, die Rotaugen scheinen den Tauwurm lieber zu mögen.
Dank der warmen Temperatur der letzten Tage fressen die Fische sehr gierig, nur mit den Schleien klappt es (noch) nicht.
Mal sehen was die nächsten Tage so bringen.

Grüße #h


----------



## bobbl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Bilder vergessen...


----------



## cedde

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Waah! Konnte heut beim Stippen mit meiner Bolo auch meine ersten Fische2011! verbuchen. Insgesamt 10 Rotaugen &co. Konnte ich verhaften. Alles auf Made.


----------



## cedde

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hier habt da ihn Gegen halb 9 am Kanal angekommen,packte ich aus und  mischte das Futter an! In der Zeit warf ich eine Grundmontage mit Wurm  ein,obwohl die ganze Zeit kein Biss auf die montage kam! 
Naja dann kam um 9Uhr auch meine LieblingsBolo zum einsatz! Rein  damit kam auch schon ein guter Biss,dacht er hänt! ZACK! Weeeeg. Neu  Beködert,rein damit ZACK! (In der Absinkphase!)  ERSTER FISCH 2011!   
In der Zeit kamen 10 Fische zusammen,alles Rotaugen &co. Zwar keine Großen,aber für  den Anfang ganz gut! -->Bilder in meinem Album. Petri an alle


----------



## klappe

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

war heute auch wieder am see.
neues gewässer(hab den tipp von nem freund bekommen)-sehr flach aber sieht ganz ordentlich aus der "tümpel"
nach drei schneidertagen heute endlich mal wieder fisch..feedern...
8 brassen(größte ca.30cm) und 3 rotaugen gingen an den haken.
bei fast jedem wurf ein biss(super viele verhauen)egal.
wurde abends kalt - war aber mal (endlich)wieder ein schöner angeltag.


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Auch ich war gestern mal wieder feeden. Insgesamt gut 20 Fische konnte ich verhaften. Überwiegend Brassen und Rotaugen. Bei der Einpackphase kam noch ein Hammerbiss der mir die Rute ausm vorderen Rutenständer riss|bigeyes. Nach dem Anhieb dachte ich es wäre ein Karpfen da an der Futterstelle ein großer Schwall zu sehen war. Auch der Kampf war entsprechend. Zum Vorschein kam dann ein ca 45cm Aland der richtig Rabatz machte. 
Top Angeltag mit schönem Wetter...#h


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

...komme gerade vom Wasser...Fische heute trotz Sonne äußerst heikel..1 Gramm Pose 18er mit 2 Maden waren schon fast zu viel des Guten...In 4 Stunden gerade mal 38 Rotaugen verhaftet.Hinzu kommen noch 2 mittelmäßige Brassen,das war´s.Wie gesagt,die Fische bissen sehr,sehr vorsichtig und machten auch kaum Alarm an der Leine..Das Wasser war Ars...kalt...
Trotz allem ein schöner Angeltag mit ein bissel "Frühjahrs Sonne"


----------



## Hechtpaule

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich war auch bis eben am Wasser und konnte jede Menge schöne Rotaugen verhaften (von denen die 4 größten, alle gute 700 gr schwer, im Backofen liegen) - ein paar halbstarke Brassen waren auch dabei- Dosenmais scheint ihnen im Moment an besten zu schmecken. Lief damit wesentlich besser als mit Made/Püppis oder Made/Wurm.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Jockel13883

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich war Freitag und Samstag am Rhein Feedern. Am Freitag gabs 5 kleine Rotaugen, 3 Grundeln und einen 42er Aland.
Am Samstag hatte ich einige Rotaugen, 2 Grundeln und 6 Brassen zwischen 45 und 55cm. Insgesamt ein gelungener Auftakt und auch die Grundelplage hält sich noch in Grenzen.


----------



## Hümpfi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

War am Freitag und Samstag auchmal draußen am See.
Freitags wollte ich eig. nur ein wenig Anfüttern, spontan entschloss ich mich aber für einen kurzen Ansitz mit der Feederrute. Ich konnte aber nur 2 rotaugen und einen Brassen landen.
Am Samstag dann lief es schon viel besser. Die Fische Standen nach einer Halben Stunde schon am platz und ich konnte 14 Brassen mit Insgesamt 19 kg Gesamtgewicht Landen.
Als ich meinen Tandempartner danach Anrief wusste er natürlich gleich an welche Stelle er sich am Sonntag setzt. Leider hatte ich am Sonntag keine Zeit aber mein Kollege fing 26 Brassen.

mfg


----------



## Krüger82

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Fetter Fang, petri!!!

War Samstag wieder bei uns an der sorge! Habe insgesamt 89 fische landen können!!! Waren aber alles nur Zwerge!! Eine Mischung aus Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Güstern und Brassen!! Größere fische wären an meiner 5m Speed Rute auch nicht so einfach zu drillen!!

Mfg


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Von letzter Woche. 58 cm


----------



## Gemini

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Super schöne Schleie, petri!

Bei mir gabs gestern ein paar schöne Brachsen, Rotfedern 
und einen kleinen Satzi. 





Komischerweise haben die Fische wieder extrem vorsichtig
 gebissen, den Karpfenbiss hab ich noch nicht mal gesehen.


----------



## SpecimenhunterSLK

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Eben in der Elbe aus dem Strom gelandet.:vik:
Schöne Döbel, die der Magie der Brotflocke nicht widerstehen konnten.
Montage war denkbar einfach mit Wasserkugel und einem Fertigvorfach.
Fische hatten an die 40

Gruß Oskar


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

..wirklich schöne Fische...weiter so...

..werde heute auch nochmal mein Glück versuchen.

Mfg


----------



## worldstyler207

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

fahr morgen mit meinem kumpel matchangeln bei 20 grad:k
hoffentlich beissen die wie sau im flachwasser|wavey:


----------



## barschkönig

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich war heute auch Feedern ich konnte 11 Brassen und eine Plötze zum Landgang überreden:q Hätte aber besser laufen können.


----------



## worldstyler207

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

hab nen 35er und nen 47er karpfen gefangen mein freund leider nur nen 25er und ich hab jetzt ein sonnenbrand


----------



## Slick

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich hab 4 Rotaugen erwischt,davon eine verloren und eine sehr stattliche. 
Auf Made ging nicht viel,hab alle mit Würmern erwischt.


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



worldstyler207 schrieb:


> hab nen 35er und nen 47er karpfen gefangen mein freund leider nur nen 25er und ich hab jetzt ein sonnenbrand




...tolles Ergebnis....ich hoffe doch Du meintest Pfund....lach:m



Gruß sascha:vik:


----------



## worldstyler207

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

leider nicht ich meine die länge als jungangler bin ich zufrieden mit solchen fischen


----------



## Lenzibald

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Servus.
War heute mit der Feeder in der Traun bei Linz eine Äsche mit 25cm sonst kein Zupfer. Mords Sonnenbrand im Gesicht hab die Sonne unterschätzt.
MfG


----------



## Slick

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> War heute mit der Feeder in der Traun bei Linz eine Äsche mit 25cm sonst kein Zupfer. Mords Sonnenbrand im Gesicht hab die Sonne unterschätzt.
> MfG



Sieht bei mir auch nicht anderes aus,mit dem Sonnenbrand.

2 Rotauge heute erwischt. #6


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



worldstyler207 schrieb:


> leider nicht ich meine die länge als jungangler bin ich zufrieden mit solchen fischen



Hi,echt geil :q
Finde es super das du ehrlich bist #6
Solltest dir als karpfenangler aber angewöhnen deine Fänge in Pfund oder Kilo anzugeben , stifftest sonst nur Verwirrung :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## barschkönig

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich war heute auch nochmal draußen, diesmal Nachmittag von 12:30 - 17:00 uhr. Ich war auch diesmal im See und konnte nur 2 kleine Güster und 2 25 cm Brassen erwischen.


----------



## klappe

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

also heute eine kleine sternstunde des angelns.....

war an der mulde. 
1. stelle 2h ohne biss:-(
2.stelle 20min ohne biss dann der alles entscheidende orstwechsel:m
3. stelle : 2h  :6karpfen- der größte war 57cm
und 5 oder 6 brassen - die größte 57cm(mein neuer persönlicher rekord) die kleinste 35cm und ein rotauge mit über 20cm! .

hab erst mit 2 ruten geangelt, aber das war zu stressig. 
hab dann nur noch mit der feederrute geangelt.(hatte eigentlich vor meine 1.barbe zu fangen:q)
es war einfach nur ein traum.mit leichtem feedergerät wunderbare drills und schöne fische
danke du warmer april!


----------



## vandutch

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich war am Samstag das erste mal alleine Angeln und konnte gleich eine Rotfeder und einen 42cm Karpfen landen. Dazu noch das schöne Wetter, war echt super geil, so kann es weiter gehen


----------



## DerAndi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Gestern nutze ich mal die Raubfischschonzeit und machte mich mit der Matchrute aufn Weg um die Kühltruhe mit Köderfischen zu füttern haha. Allerdings hab ich nicht einen Köderfisch gefangen, außer man würde sie auf Waller nutzen.... Es bissen nur gute Rotaugen und Rotfedern, sowie nen anderhalb Kilo schwerer Karpen. Hier mal eins dieser "Riesendinger" Noch nie solche Fische am Band gehabt bei uns. Maßband nicht dabei, darum die Zange als Größenrelation. Diese misst 17 cm. Dieser Fisch war auch der schwerste des Tages bei mir fast 1100g


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

@ *worldstyler207..

war mir eigentlich schon klar...war nur nen Spaß von mir..

selbstverständlich großes Petri von mir..

War gestern auch los und konnte in 4 Stunden 38 Riesige Rotaugen verhaften. Dabei war der kleinste Fisch mindestens c. 400 Gramm und das größte Tier bestimmt auch knapp nen Kilo. Echt Monstermäßig an der leichten 6 Meter Daiwa Stippe ohne Gummi. Hatt echt Spaß gemacht. Made und Mais waren da der Renner. Andere Fische waren leider nicht dabei.

Werde heute nochmal starten, da das Wetter echt schön zu werden scheint...da sollte man das ausnutzen denke ich..

Gruß sascha
*


----------



## cedde

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

@DerAndi Soll ich das richtig verstehen das ein 17cm Rotauge 1100gramm wiegt?  Bei uns ist 17cm noch nicht mal massig geschweige den überhaupt über 200gramm! Der Durchscnittliche Fischgewicht Rechner sagt das ein 17cm Rotauge 58gramm wiegt.


----------



## Tipp

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



cedde schrieb:


> @DerAndi Soll ich das richtig verstehen das ein 17cm Rotauge 1100gramm wiegt?  Bei uns ist 17cm noch nicht mal massig geschweige den überhaupt über 200gramm! Der Durchscnittliche Fischgewicht Rechner sagt das ein 17cm Rotauge 58gramm wiegt.



Die Zange, die daneben liegt hat 17 cm. Wenn etwas also größer ist als die Zange, dann ist es demnach größer als 17cm.


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

...gestern lief es mal wieder echt top...In 4 Stunden, 64 schöne Rotaugen und Rotfedern..Die Fische sind zur Zeit im Schnitt echt riesig und es macht nen heidenspaß am leichten Gerät.
Außerdem waren nebenbei und diereckt vor den Füßen, hunderte von Kröten beim Liebesspiel zu beobachten,was auch sehr interessannt war..


----------



## DerAndi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Tipp schrieb:


> Die Zange, die daneben liegt hat 17 cm. Wenn etwas also größer ist als die Zange, dann ist es demnach größer als 17cm.




genau erkannt. ich koof mir de tage nen maßband für inne angelkiste #6


----------



## flasha

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Dann müsste das Rotauge ja >40cm gewesen sein bei dem Gewicht?!

Trotzdem Petri zu den Fängen


----------



## cedde

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich behaupte nix,weil man durch Fotos schlecht  was sagen kann,aber da musste ich in meinen Augen einfach eingreifen   Naja ich glaube aber trz. nicht das das über 500gramm geht.. Aber durch den Fischgewichtsrechner kann man eig. schon den Durschnitt sagen wenne maßband hast.


----------



## bobbl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

War heute für zwei Stunden beim Pirschangeln auf Satzkarpfen. 

Zwei durften mit, nochmal zwei sind aus dem doofen Kescher gesprungen und ein Weiterer ist im Drill ausgestiegen. 

Als kleinen Zusatz gab es noch ein kleines Rotauge, das auch wieder schwimmt.

Grüße #h


----------



## Grxzlx

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



bobbl schrieb:


> War heute für zwei Stunden beim Pirschangeln auf Satzkarpfen.
> 
> Zwei durften mit, nochmal zwei sind aus dem doofen Kescher gesprungen und ein Weiterer ist im Drill ausgestiegen.
> 
> Als kleinen Zusatz gab es noch ein kleines Rotauge, das auch wieder schwimmt.
> 
> Grüße #h




Schöne Bilder


----------



## petri28

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri Heil Udo|wavey:
Ich frage mich immer, wie macht der das nur|kopfkrat
Klasse Fische


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri, Udo! Traumfische!


----------



## Schneidy

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri Udo echt traumhaft diese Schleien die bei dir fängst

Bei mir gibts nur Karpfen#c


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Schneidy schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts nur Karpfen#c



Hi,
da wo es karpfen gibt da gibt es auch Schleien 
Karpfen gibts bei uns ja auch , aber unser Wasser hat gerade mal 6 Grad , " unsere " Karpfen wollen erst bei 8-12 Grad so richtig in Beißlaune kommen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



cedde schrieb:


> Aber durch den Fischgewichtsrechner kann man eig. schon den Durschnitt sagen wenne maßband hast.



Und was sagt der aus?
Genau, gar nichts. Das Ding ist echt Blödsinn als Maßeinheit für seinen Fang.....|rolleyes

Es macht ja nichts aus ob ich einen 1,20m langen Hecht habe der voller Laich ist oder der gerade abgelaicht hat und dessen Magen leer ist. Bei der Länge gibt es ja auch kaum Unterschiede im Körperbau und Umfang. Ich habe den Hecht jetzt mal genommen weil er es gut zeigt, aber gerade ältere Fische wachsen oftmals eher im Gewicht als noch groß in der Länge. Kannst Du auch gut bei Karpfen sehen. Von daher komm ein wenig von Deiner Theorie weg. Wenn Du einen 1m Hecht abgelaicht hast und einen 1m Hecht voller Laich, dann kann der Mittelwert immer noch ganz schön weit weg von den beiden realen Gewichten sein, weil es eben eine gute Differenz geben kann bei gleicher Länge. Hängt von den Genen, dem Gewässer, den Bedingungen, ect. ab.

Wenn Du einmal mit 10 Km/h und einmal mit 90 Km/h durch eine geschlossene Ortschaft bretterst, dann kannst Du doch auch nicht sagen mein Mittelwert war 50 Km/h. 

Petri zu den Fängen!


----------



## bernd_95

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

petri 
war lestes wee los hatte ob ihr es glaub oder nich hab n 45 hecht auf tauwurm gefangen hab n natürloich wieder reingetan 
und dann hatte ich noch ca 10 rotaugen und rotfedern mit 15 - 25 länge


----------



## Reiti no.1

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Vor 3 Tagen schönen Karpfen auf Pellet gefangen, in einem kleinen See.


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Vor 3 Tagen schönen Karpfen auf Pellet gefangen, in einem kleinen See.



Hi,
Glückwunsch zum Karpfen.
Ich würde es nett finden wenn du dir mal über eine Abhakmatte Gedanken machen würdest.
In einfacher Ausführung bekommt man diese für unter 10 Euro.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Glückwunsch zum Karpfen.
> Ich würde es nett finden wenn du dir mal über eine Abhakmatte Gedanken machen würdest.
> In einfacher Ausführung bekommt man diese für unter 10 Euro.
> Gruß Udo



Ich fände eine passende Pfanne sinnvoller.:m

Petri Heil.#h


----------



## Hecht 1995

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hallo!

Konnte die letzten 3,4 Wochen schon ganz gut Karpfen fangen!

Der größte hatte 6,5kg. (Bild)

http://img708.*ih.us/img708/516/imgp1839kopie.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Hat auf ein Pellets gebissen, was für eines weiß ich nicht.

LG Lukas


----------



## daci7

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Wir ham die ganze Nacht durchgefischt zu zweit. Ein paar handlange Plötzen erst, dann 2 schöne Brassen und nachts noch eine 44er Schleie und zwei Aale (52 und 58 cm). Endlich mal wieder eine gute Nacht am Wasser =)


----------



## Reiti no.1

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Glückwunsch zum Karpfen.
> Ich würde es nett finden wenn du dir mal über eine Abhakmatte Gedanken machen würdest.
> In einfacher Ausführung bekommt man diese für unter 10 Euro.
> Gruß Udo


 

ja überlege ich mir, wobei ich nasse Wiese auch nicht schlecht finde, solange der Fisch nicht auf Kies oder Sand liegt.  Ausserdem neheme ich öfter Fisch mit, dieser durfte aber schwimmen


----------



## cedde

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich nehme einfach sonne Intertoys oder Ikea Riesentütte. Sowas z.B : http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/90161946
Bisschen nassmachen - nicht sogut wie eine Abhakmatte,aber besser als Gras,Kies oder Sand.  
@Dunraven Er sagt den Durschnitt, er sol helfen wenn man ungefähr das Gewicht wissen will(falls keine Waage zur Hand war) Ich habe selber schon Karpfen gefangen,die nur die hälfte von den Durschnitt wogen-


----------



## -FishHunter-

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

wa heute auch mal wanssum hafen ^^ udo weis schon wo das is !
6 brassen 50cm obwohl die boote rein und raus musten 
achja  2 barsche von 15cm und 1 rotauge von 20cm waren auch dabei !

aber ich werde wohl bald mal wieder wanssum ven nächstes wochenende ich will auch mal ein paar schleien ^^


----------



## lamo96

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hallo,
ich war heut mit nem freund an der nahe für 2 stunden feeder, aber ich konnte nur einen karpfen von 7 kg landen sonst auch keine bisse !!


----------



## Slick

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

War feedern heute und hier meine ausbeute.Eine Mühlkoppe.
http://img801.*ih.us/img801/6374/bild0121.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

p.s. mehr gabs ned. #q


----------



## Lenzibald

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Servus.
War mit der Feeder in der Traun unterwegs eine Forelle und eine schöne Barbe mit 70cm. Kommen beide in die Pfanne von einem Kumpel.
MfG


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



-FishHunter- schrieb:


> wa heute auch mal wanssum hafen ^^ udo weis schon wo das is !
> aber ich werde wohl bald mal wieder wanssum ven nächstes wochenende ich will auch mal ein paar schleien ^^




Hi,
dann meld dich vorher mal , bin da eh fast jeden Tag 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Fun Fisher

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



bernd_95 schrieb:


> petri
> war lestes wee los hatte ob ihr es glaub oder nich hab n 45 hecht auf tauwurm gefangen hab n natürloich wieder reingetan



Ähnliches ist mir heute auch passiert.
Kumpel und ich haben auf Rotaugen geagelt als dann plötzlich ein Hecht auf mein Rotauge geschossen ist.
Nach 3 Minuten "Drill" (macht echt Spaß an einer Matchrute |rolleyes) hat er das Rotauge dann aber wieder losgelassen.
Nächster Fisch, das selbe Spiel.
Dann eine halbe Stunde nichts.
Als ich dann aber wieder einen Fisch an der Angel hatte verfolgte er das Rotauge (ca 18 cm) bis zum Ufer und attakierte es mehrmals.
Mein Kumpel nahm schnell den Kescher, ich führte das Rotauge über den Kescher und der Hecht schwamm hinterher.
Mein Freund riss den Kescher blitzsschnell hoch und gelandet war das Hechtlein.
Nach schnellem Messen und kurzen Fotoshooting durfte er dann auch zurück in sein Element. War mit seinen 55 cm auch noch recht klein.
Haben aber heute auch noch mindestens 40 Rotaugen/federn in gut 4 h gefangen.
War ein gelungener Tag .

Gruß
Fun Fisher:m


----------



## Pikehunter 95

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Ähnliches ist mir heute auch passiert.
> Kumpel und ich haben auf Rotaugen geagelt als dann plötzlich ein Hecht auf mein Rotauge geschossen ist.
> Nach 3 Minuten "Drill" (macht echt Spaß an einer Matchrute |rolleyes) hat er das Rotauge dann aber wieder losgelassen.
> Nächster Fisch, das selbe Spiel.
> Dann eine halbe Stunde nichts.
> Als ich dann aber wieder einen Fisch an der Angel hatte verfolgte er das Rotauge (ca 18 cm) bis zum Ufer und attakierte es mehrmals.
> Mein Kumpel nahm schnell den Kescher, ich führte das Rotauge über den Kescher und der Hecht schwamm hinterher.
> Mein Freund riss den Kescher blitzsschnell hoch und gelandet war das Hechtlein.
> Nach schnellem Messen und kurzen Fotoshooting durfte er dann auch zurück in sein Element. War mit seinen 55 cm auch noch recht klein.
> Haben aber heute auch noch mindestens 40 Rotaugen/federn in gut 4 h gefangen.
> War ein gelungener Tag .
> 
> Gruß
> Fun Fisher:m




Ja heute war echt ein gelungener Tag


----------



## jogibaer1996

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Moin,
Ich war gestern bei uns am Vereinssee. Erst sollte es auf Karpfen und später dann auf Aal gehen.
Aber wir haben dann 8 Schleien zwischen 30 und 40 cm und noch etliche Karpfen zwischen 15 und 30 cm, außerdem noch 3 Karpfen um die 10 Pfund gefangen.
Lief also eigentlich ganz gut...

Ich hab leider nur 2 Bilder, die anderen hat mein Kollege.










Grüße
Jogi

Ps: *Achja, das Gesicht ist geschwärzt, weil auf dem Bild mein Kollege ist, mit dem ich noch nicht abgesprochen hab, ob ich seine Bilder hier reinsetzen kann...*


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hi Jonas,
Glückwunsch , klappt doch #6
Warte mal ab wenn die noch ein paar
Jahre abwachsen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## the-big-o

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen..erzähl mal bisschen mehr, wie habt ihr sie erwischen können?


----------



## jogibaer1996

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Wir haben die Schleien auf halbe Tauwürmer gefangen, mit der Pose ca. 2 m vom Ufer entfernt auf Grund angeboten. D.h. in etwa 1,5m Tiefe. die Karpfen haben wir mit hellem Toastbrot ca. 20 cm unter der Oberfläche, und mit der Fliegenrute gefangen.

Grüße


----------



## cedde

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Dickes Petri an Jogibaer1996 !; )  
Waren heute auch am DEK stippen/feedern.. Ich hab 3Barsche und mien Kollege 1kleinen Karpfen^^[IMG=http://img857.*ih.us/img857/2388/1302429439252.th.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%3Ca%20href=http://img857.*ih.us/i/1302429439252.jpg/%20target=_blank%3E[IMG=http://img857.*ih.us/img857/2388/1302429439252.jpg]

Leider hatte der Karpfen ein fast zugewachsenes Loch in Herz nähe,wahrscheinlich von einem Kormoran. Wurde liebevoll mit einer nassen Plastiktütte Released.^^
[IMG=http://img215.*ih.us/img215/7884/1302429491176.th.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img215.*ih.us/i/1302429491176.jpg/
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[URL=http://img215.*ih.us


----------



## tepe 2112

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

hey cedde respekt und ne dickes petri hätt nicht gedacht das man überhaupt karpfen aus dem DEK bei uns rausbekommt ... und schon gar nicht majo ..
war doch majo oder??? wo ward ihr denn??? unterhalb odeer oberhalb..
ich denk ma unterhalb beim schilf da oda??

gruß raphael


----------



## cedde

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Unterhalb ne an der anderen Kanal Seite,Ja majo wars.. Neu im Board?


----------



## tepe 2112

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

ja sicha kanns kaum glauben das ihr n Karpfen aus dem DEK bekommen habt ... und dann auch noch majo ... auf stippee oda feeder??


----------



## cedde

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Bolo-Rute n bekannter hat gesagt das da nen Karpfen rumihrtt und majo ist direkt hingerannt..^^


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hi,
konnte heute 3 Scheien überlisten , kleinste 42 cm , größte 51 cm.
Gruß Udo


----------



## tepe 2112

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

petri.... aanscheined geiles schleien gewässer bei euch...


----------



## cedde

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Wir haben auch ein HAMMERgeiles Schleiengewässer Da ziehe ich diesjahr noch die 50iger Goldschleie raus,die Hornung letztes Jahr dranhatte.
 Ebenfalls Petri!


----------



## tepe 2112

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

ich dachte du wolltesst nicht mehr schwarzangeln ....??


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Meint ihr, dass das hier irgendwen interessiert?
Schreib euch ne pn und fertig!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



cedde schrieb:


> Wir haben auch ein HAMMERgeiles Schleiengewässer(ANGELN VERBOTEN!) Da ziehe ich diesjahr noch die 50iger Goldschleie raus,die Hornung letztes Jahr dranhatte.
> Ebenfalls Petri!


 

Sorry, aber solche Postings finde ich |abgelehn|peinlich|uhoh:

Ich hoffe Sie erwischen Dich!!!!







Ich war Sonntag zum feedern, konnte in 3,5h ca 30 Rotaugen erwischen.


----------



## Puetto

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber solche Postings finde ich |abgelehn|peinlich|uhoh:
> 
> Ich hoffe Sie erwischen Dich!!!!
> 
> Ich war Sonntag zum feedern, konnte in 3,5h ca 30 Rotaugen erwischen.



|good:


----------



## tepe 2112

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

der ansetz nicht mehr schwarz zu angeln ist ja da


----------



## lamo96

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hallo,
ich war mit einem Freund 2 Stunden an einem See angel. Wir haben um die 80 Rotfedern gefangen. Man hat die Maden reingehalten und schon kam ein Schwarm Rotfedern angeschwommen. Die waren alle so 10 - 15 cm groß.

In den Bilder sieht man nur 30 Stück von den Rotfedern die restlichen habn wir wieder schwimmen lassen!!


----------



## Lenoc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Was macht ihr mit Rotfedern? 
Nehmt ihr die als Köfi. also Rotaugen sind besser


----------



## -FishHunter-

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

ähm bei uns sind rotfedern unter naturschutz ! als köderfisch verboten !


----------



## Forelle97

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

War gestern von 13.30 - 18 Uhr mal wieder los und konnte eine schöne Regenbogenforelle von 700 g , 30 Rotaugen ( durschnittlich so 15cm-20 cm9
und einen Brassen von 3 Pfd , mit sehr ausgeprägtem Laichausschlag fangen.
Der Tag hatte sich echt gelohnt


----------



## cedde

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

@dorsch888 das ist ein kleines feines baggerloch voller schöner weissfische.schöner schleien und guten hechten und barschen. Dieses feine baggerloch wurde von Leuten gepachtet die da mit ihren mini plastikbooten rumfahren,deswegen finde ich es nicht so schlimm wenn ich da mal fische..


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Schreib eine PN! Hier interessiert es keinen...
Falsches Thema, falsche Einstellung!


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



cedde schrieb:


> @dorsch888 das ist ein kleines feines baggerloch voller schöner weissfische.schöner schleien und guten hechten und barschen. Dieses feine baggerloch wurde von Leuten gepachtet die da mit ihren mini plastikbooten rumfahren,deswegen finde ich es nicht so schlimm wenn ich da mal fische..



Klare Ansage.

Was Du privat machst ist Deine Sache. Ob Du schwarz angelst oder nicht ist Dein Risiko.

Sich hier im Board damit zu brüsten ist nicht nur dumm, denn so anonym wie Du glaubst ist das internet nicht, sondern es bringt auch die Boardis (zu Recht) auf die Palme und sorgt für unfrieden.

Also verkneif Dir solche Meldungen.


----------



## -FishHunter-

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

einfach anzeigen so typen ! fertig !


----------



## grazy04

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



lamo96 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich war mit einem Freund 2 Stunden an einem See angel. Wir haben um die 80 Rotfedern gefangen. Man hat die Maden reingehalten und schon kam ein Schwarm Rotfedern angeschwommen. Die waren alle so 10 - 15 cm groß.
> 
> In den Bilder sieht man nur 30 Stück von den Rotfedern die restlichen habn wir wieder schwimmen lassen!!



schöne Köfis.... da fällt mir ein, ich sollte mal in mein Gefrierfach kucken |rolleyes


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



-FishHunter- schrieb:


> ähm bei uns sind rotfedern unter naturschutz ! als köderfisch verboten !



Sachen gibt es, hier sind sie Massenfisch, kein Mindestmaß und in Fangmeldungen unter Weißfisch zu vermerken, genau wie Rotaugen, Brassen, Güstern, Aland, ect.


----------



## Lenoc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

jo bei uns auch aber denoch haben die bei uns im See ein Mindesmaß von ich glaube 20 oder 25cm


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Lenoc schrieb:


> jo bei uns auch aber denoch haben die bei uns im See ein Mindesmaß von ich glaube 20 oder 25cm




Ist ja noch nix dran wenn sie kleiner sind.
Kopf und Schwanz ab dann ist nix mehr übrig für die Pfanne.


----------



## cedde

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich moecht auch ueber dieses Thema nicht weiter schreiben, aber denkt selber maldaran wo ihr als Jugendliche gefischt hat und nicht immer sagen,das die anderen was falsch machen,aber selber nie was falsch gemacht haben,is klaa?


----------



## Tradnats

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



cedde schrieb:


> Ich moecht auch ueber dieses Thema nicht weiter schreiben, aber denkt selber maldaran wo ihr als Jugendliche gefischt hat und nicht immer sagen,das die anderen was falsch machen,aber selber nie was falsch gemacht haben,is klaa?





Du Checkst es nicht oder?......#d

Klar wird jeder von uns hier schon Schwarzgeangelt haben und sonst was.
Es geht aber nicht darum, dass man es macht oder macht hat sondern einfach nur es für sich zu behalten.
Wir prahlen nicht damit herum den sowas ist einfach nur idi...... sry ist aber wirklich so.

Du kannst deine Fänge ruhig Posten und alles aber nicht mit dickem Gelächter wegen der Schwarzangelei.

Bitte versuche soetwas einfach für dich zu behalten, dann wid auch niemand, zurecht, meckern 

lG


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



cedde schrieb:


> Ich moecht auch ueber dieses Thema nicht weiter schreiben, aber denkt selber maldaran wo ihr als Jugendliche gefischt hat und nicht immer sagen,das die anderen was falsch machen,aber selber nie was falsch gemacht haben,is klaa?



Hast du noch immer nicht verstanden, dass du hier im falschen Thema bist? Hier geht´s um Fänge und nicht darum, wie stelle ich mich besonders blö... an indem ich der Welt erzähle, dass ich schwarzangeln gehe.


----------



## stefannn87

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hier meine Brasse von gestern, auf Madenbündel und Futterkorb am Rhein bei Duisburg. |bigeyes


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri,

und was die andere Sache angeht, da ist jetzt einer gesperrt, also wird er erstmal nicht mehr prahlen.


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Von gestern:
:l


----------



## theundertaker

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hey...super Fische!!!! Dickes Petri!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hi,
heute wieder 2 Schleien( beide knapp 50 cm ) und 1 Karpfen ( 10 Pfund ) rausgezogen 
Gruß Udo
ps. Cam ist noch im Auto


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Das läuft ja wie `n Länderspiel bei dir.#6

Hier ist Wind und Regen . . .|uhoh:


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier ist Wind und Regen . . .|uhoh:


Keine Sorge , hatten wir gestern auch :q
Aber im Moment scheint hier die Sonne , allerdings hatte 
es heute früh gefroren #q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Hümpfi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Am letzden Freitag hab ich mal wieder Erfolgreich auf Karpfen gestippt. Neben 14 Karpfen konnte ich auch gut 15-20 Rotaugen/Federn Landen.

mfg


----------



## Slick

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Udo561 schrieb:


>



Petri Heil

Schöne Fische.

Ich hab leider nicht das Glück solche Fänge zu machen.#q
Am We gehts auf Karpfen mit Schwimmbrot.Hoffe es klappt.#6


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Slick schrieb:


> Petri Heil
> 
> Schöne Fische.
> 
> Ich hab leider nicht das Glück solche Fänge zu machen.#q
> Am We gehts auf Karpfen mit Schwimmbrot.Hoffe es klappt.#6



Hi,
hätte ich an einem anderen Gewässer sicher auch nicht , aber ich habe das Glück ein sehr gutes Karpfen und Schleiengewässer direkt vor der Türe zu haben.
Wünsche dir viel Glück für´s Wochenende.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Lenoc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Dieser schöne 55er Döbel von letzten Samstag wurde von einem Maiskorn an der Stippe betört|rolleyes und zum räuchern eingeladen 





Der Kater kuckt schon ziemlich gierig oder


----------



## Magnumwerfer

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Slick schrieb:


> Petri Heil
> 
> Schöne Fische.
> 
> Ich hab leider nicht das Glück solche Fänge zu machen.#q
> Am We gehts auf Karpfen mit Schwimmbrot.Hoffe es klappt.#6



Na dann, Petri Heil!#:


----------



## ...brummel...

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

hab letzten samstag auch nen schönen 47 er döbel gefangen

5 maiskörner auf nem 6er haken

waren zuerst in stralsund auf hering aber nich eine Flosse gesehen naja ab nach hause und friedfischausrüstung mit
dann ab an die tollense und siehe da so einen schönen döbel und zudem noch mein erster


----------



## Puetto

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Lenoc schrieb:


> Dieser schöne 55er Döbel von letzten Samstag wurde von einem Maiskorn an der Stippe betört|rolleyes und zum räuchern eingeladen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Kater kuckt schon ziemlich gierig oder



lol - wenn der Fisch mal überhaupt noch den Weg zum Räuchern findet


----------



## Huba-HH

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Alter Falter!
Nette Fische. Was mache ich falsch?
Ich fange nichts auf Brot, Teig, Mais, Made etc. Stunden lang an der Doven und Gosenelbe!
Früher hatten wir in Dänemark Massen gefangen. Am Rinköbing Fjord ging immer was als Kind.
Meint ihr, durch das ganze Massenfischen und der Entnahmepflicht wird alles leer gefischt?


----------



## Lenoc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Keine Ahnung aber ganz erlich ich scheiß auf die Entnahme pflicht. Auch wenn ich jetzt z.B. in der Elbe einen 70cm Hecht fange lass ich den in 8ß% der Fälle wieder schwimmen 

Grüsl


----------



## Kretzer83

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Servus,

gestern halbherzig beim Angeln gewesen, gemütlich mit Grillen usw..  

Zwei schönen Döbel, gefangen der Große 62cm bei 2,8 Kilo. 
http://img593.*ih.us/i/32129818.jpg/http://img593.*ih.us/img593/8189/32129818.jpg

Nach dem ihm auf einmel die Schere eines Krebses aus dem Waidloch  gefallen ist, hab ich mal einen Blick in seinen Verdauungstrakt gewagt:  Der Ganze Darm prall voll mit Krebsen (ich denke Signalkrebs) und zwar  in ordentlichen Größen. Die sammeln sie Nachts im Flachwasser ein, wenn  die sich aus ihren Verstecken wagen.
http://img593.*ih.us/f/32129818.jpg/


Filet alle 5mm eingeschnitten umd die Y-Gräten zu zerkleinern, schön Paniert, war mal wieder top!

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Die Schleien dort sehen wirklich gut aus.:k#h

Sagen die eigentlich schon "Guten Morgen" wenn du sie mal wieder rausholst?:q


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hi Andi ,
ich glaube die hatte ich noch nicht am Haken , sehen wirklich markellos aus , da war nichts dran auszusetzen.
Habe neue Schleienköder, ist unfassbar auf was die z.Z. beissen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri Udo!
Machs mal nicht so spannend mit deinen neuen Ködern. ;-)


----------



## tepe 2112

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

unglaublich .. petri


----------



## the-big-o

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

@ Udo561 Auch von mir dickes Petri. Wirklich abnormal was du jedesmal für Prachtexemplare rausholst !

Soo morgen gehts bei mir zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr an mein Lieblingsgewässer, zum Anfischen. Mal sehen ob ein Podestplatz drin ist


----------



## Lenoc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Gestern das erste mal gezielt auf Schleie gesessen. Haben von 17 bis 23 Uhr geangelt und so richtig gut biss es erst im dunkeln.

Das Ergebnis 18 Schleien bis 40cm auf Made und Mais als Beifang etwa 5 Zwergwelse die waren allerdings richtig fett.:vik:
Hier noch eine von 18 Tincas :q


----------



## barschbube

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

da in Berlin noch Schonzeit für Raubfische besteht, haben wirs zuletzt oft auf Friedfisch probiert....einfach ne 8 g Pose mit Laubwurm am 6er Haken und los gings....hat echt Spaß gemacht und wir konnten schöne Brassen und fette Plötzen fangen!
Hier mal ein paar Fotos vom Spreeansitz:


Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!


P.S.: wie man sich doch über n paar Plötzen freuen kann hihi,.....der Winter war sooo lang!


----------



## micha84

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Habe zwar keine Bilder da die Fische schon zerteilt sind. Aber habe letzte Woche erstmal erfolgreich geangelt, dass heisst 3 Wildkaprfen und 6 Rotaugen ich konnte Mittags schon abziehen da ich Fangquotte erreicht habt.


----------



## tepe 2112

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

petri an alle fänger ... bei mir gabs gestern nur blöde mini kaulbarsche und mini weißfisch


----------



## barschkönig

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich hatte gestern beim Aalangeln Beifänge auf Tauwurm. Und am Abend noch nen Satzer auf Futterkorb. Zu den Beifängen gehörte auch eine 40cm lange Güster. Ich hab gelesen das die Größe für die Fischart kapital ist, stimmt das?


----------



## Lenoc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

jo das ist wirklich Kapital und hast den nen Aal erwischt?


----------



## ulf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hallo

Auch bei mir lief es gestern anders als gedacht. Eigentlich war ich mit Mais am Haar auf Karpfen aus. Da ging aber ewig nichts, bis dann plötzlich doch noch ein Run kam. Aber statt des Karpfens war eine ca. 60 cm lange Barbe dran. In Sachen Dril war die aber nicht schlecht (war meine erste Barbe). 10 Min. später gleich noch eine und dann war den Rest des Tages wieder Ruhe. 
Ich werde das diese Woche nochmal gezielter mit Maden und Käse versuchen. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

War am We. auch zum Fischen:m

wann : 16.04
Uhrzeit: 8-12 h
Wo: Vereinssee
Wie: gefeedert
Köder: Mädels und Pinkys
Fangzeit: 8-9h und 10-11h
Fänge: 10 mitlere Brassen, 5 mitlere Rotaugen, ca. 10 klene 
          Rotaugen  -14cm, 1 Barsch
Besonderheiten: -


-----------------------


wann : 17.04
Uhrzeit: 7-12 h
Wo: Vereinssee
Wie: gefeedert
Köder: Mädels und Pinkys
Fangzeit: 7-15h- 12h
Fänge: 14 Brassen -50cm, 2 Rotaugen, 1 Refo|bigeyes,  1Satzkarpen
Besonderheiten: -


----------



## FrettchenLinks

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*






Hallo Zusammen,

nach viele hilfreichen Tipps konnte ich gestern meine neue Feederrute an einem kleinen Waldsee einweihen. Neben 4 anständigen Brassen gab es zum Schluß noch dieses Highlight!


----------



## FrettchenLinks

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ok geht wohl nicht da sonst doppelpost! :-(


----------



## Tradnats

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Du hast grad einen Doppelpost gemacht |supergri

lieber Editieren.

Petri an alle fänger :m


----------



## schriever

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

War gestern Feedern.
Konnte 59 Brassen, 9 Rotaugen und ein paar Barsche fangen. 
Brassen waren relativ klein. Die größten hatte ca 1 kg....


----------



## Tipp

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



schriever schrieb:


> War gestern Feedern.
> Konnte 59 Brassen, 9 Rotaugen und ein paar Barsche fangen.
> Brassen waren relativ klein. Die größten hatte ca 1 kg....



Hast du eine "Nordsee-Filiale"?


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Muss man die Frage verstehen?
Petri zum Fang, der war ja schon ok, auch wenn da sicher noch was geht.


----------



## Nils1981

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Dickes Petri Udo, wirklich eine sehr schöne Schleie.


----------



## Tipp

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Muss man die Frage verstehen?
> Petri zum Fang, der war ja schon ok, auch wenn da sicher noch was geht.



Ich finde den Fang auch super!
Glückwunsch an Udo!
Welche Frage meinst du denn? Ich hatte da gar keine gesehen.


----------



## jungangler 93

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

was ist den hier los? da ich zur zeit (raubfisch ist ja geschont) oft auf friedfisch angel, hab ich mal hier reingeschaut. was habt denn ihr für stückzahlen? 60 brassen ist ja krank. war das ernst gemeint? wo? ich fand manche mit 20 fischen schon komisch, aber was soll das? kann mir des jemand erklären? geht sowas?


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> 60 brassen ist ja krank.



Hi,
wenn bei uns hier in NL Stipperwettbewerb ist fangen die 60 Brassen in 2 Stunden , die musst du aber auch schon fangen um die vorderen Plätze zu belegen.
Brassen sind aber nicht so mein Ding  
Ich fange da lieber Schleien 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tradnats

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hehe, ja sowas geht.

Vor 2 Jahren war ich das 1. !!!!! mal gezielt auf Friedfisch angeln.
Ich habe innerhalb von 4 Stunden fast 100 Fische gefangen.
Alles Brassen, Rotauen und Rotfedern.


----------



## barschkönig

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Lenoc schrieb:


> jo das ist wirklich Kapital und hast den nen Aal erwischt?


 
Nein leider keinen Aal und auch kein Wels.


----------



## Tradnats

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ich fange da lieber Schleien
> Gruß Udo



Das aber auch mehr als Erolgreich, bei den Bildern Zittern mir immer gleich die Finger. :m


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Tradnats schrieb:


> Das aber auch mehr als Erolgreich, bei den Bildern Zittern mir immer gleich die Finger. :m



Hi,
hast doch auch schon eine ü40 cm Schleie gefangen , für deutsche Verhältnisse ist das doch schon eine sehr schöne Schleie #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Tipp schrieb:


> Ich finde den Fang auch super!
> Glückwunsch an Udo!
> Welche Frage meinst du denn? Ich hatte da gar keine gesehen.



Du hast sie doch selber gestellt.....|kopfkrat


Tipp schrieb:


> Hast du eine "Nordsee-Filiale"?



Was willst Du damit sagen, muss man diese komische Frage verstehen? So aus dem Stehgreif ist das für mich ein total blödsinnige Frage, aber evt. steckt da ja doch mehr dahinter als nur einfach Post zu spammen.


----------



## barschkönig

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> was ist den hier los? da ich zur zeit (raubfisch ist ja geschont) oft auf friedfisch angel, hab ich mal hier reingeschaut. was habt denn ihr für stückzahlen? 60 brassen ist ja krank. war das ernst gemeint? wo? ich fand manche mit 20 fischen schon komisch, aber was soll das? kann mir des jemand erklären? geht sowas?


 

Klar geht das|supergri wenn die Fische erstmal am Futterplatz sind dann klappts auch.


----------



## Tipp

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Du hast sie doch selber gestellt.....|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Was willst Du damit sagen, muss man diese komische Frage verstehen? So aus dem Stehgreif ist das für mich ein total blödsinnige Frage, aber evt. steckt da ja doch mehr dahinter als nur einfach Post zu spammen.



Zitat von Monthy Phyton: " Wir verspotten was wir nicht verstehen!"

Ich kann dich beruhigen. Du musst die Frage nicht verstehen. Sie war ja nicht an dich gerichtet. Ich könnte dir zwar erklären was ich damit gemeint habe, aber da hab ich leider keinen Bock drauf. Ich wollte dich damit ja gar nicht ansprechen.
Du kannst also beruhigt schlafen.


----------



## schriever

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Nein, ich habe keine Nordsee-Filiale. Die Fische werden einer Stochenaufzuchstation übergeben. Dort werden kranke Störche mit meinen fängen übern Winter aufgepeppelt. Eeine sinnvolle Verwertung der Fische ist also gegeben.

Auch bei uns sind 60 Brassen ein guter Fang, aber um diese Jahreszeit herum durchaus nicht ungewöhnlich. Die Woche zuvor waren es nur 40. Man muss die Fänge immer im Verhälntniss zum Gewässer setzen. 
Die Treene ist halt voll mit Brassen und die entnahme schadet dem Fluss keinesfalls. In einem Gewässer mit schlechtem Brassenbestand ist solch ein Fang sicherlich utopisch. 

Also jungs, seid lieb zueinander. Kritischen nachfragen gegenüber bin ich immer aufgeschlossen. Ein Forum dient doch 
dem Meinungsaustausch.

@ Udo:
Ich freu mich auch immer wenn ne dicke Schleie als beifang anbeißt, was allerdings nur sehr selten passiert. Einmal hatte ich das glück und ne 52 Schleie konnte meinem Wurm nicht wiederstehen, war n schöner Drill an der dünnen picker. Mal schaun, viellelicht werd ich we mal ne Schleien session einlegen. ;-)


----------



## Dorbel

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hallo Zusammen, Ich habe auch mal was zu melden;
Meine Erste Brasse dieses Jahr & Gleich ne Schöne
66 Cm 5,1Kg  ( Milchner ) 
Bilder kommen Gegen Nachmittag.


----------



## Tipp

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



schriever schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe keine Nordsee-Filiale. Die Fische werden einer Stochenaufzuchstation übergeben. Dort werden kranke Störche mit meinen fängen übern Winter aufgepeppelt. Eeine sinnvolle Verwertung der Fische ist also gegeben.
> 
> Auch bei uns sind 60 Brassen ein guter Fang, aber um diese Jahreszeit herum durchaus nicht ungewöhnlich. Die Woche zuvor waren es nur 40. Man muss die Fänge immer im Verhälntniss zum Gewässer setzen.
> Die Treene ist halt voll mit Brassen und die entnahme schadet dem Fluss keinesfalls. In einem Gewässer mit schlechtem Brassenbestand ist solch ein Fang sicherlich utopisch.
> 
> Also jungs, seid lieb zueinander. Kritischen nachfragen gegenüber bin ich immer aufgeschlossen. Ein Forum dient doch
> dem Meinungsaustausch.
> 
> @ Udo:
> Ich freu mich auch immer wenn ne dicke Schleie als beifang anbeißt, was allerdings nur sehr selten passiert. Einmal hatte ich das glück und ne 52 Schleie konnte meinem Wurm nicht wiederstehen, war n schöner Drill an der dünnen picker. Mal schaun, viellelicht werd ich we mal ne Schleien session einlegen. ;-)



Ok, dann hattest du meine Frage ja verstanden. Sollte auch nicht unfreundlich rüberkommen, aber bei solchen Mengen Fisch frage ich mich echt immer ob es noch sinnvoll ist und die Fische auch wirklich verwertet werden. Das mit der Storchenstation finde ich eine ganz gute und sinnvoll Idee!


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Und ich habe sie demnach auch richtig verstanden.
Wollte nur sicher gehen ob das wirklich wieder nur Fangneid war oder ob da nicht doch noch was sinnvolles dahinter steckte.

@schriever: Schöne Sache, auch wenn Du uns keine Rechenschaft schuldig bist, zumal vorher nirgends gesagt wurde das sie von Dir getötet wurden und daher logischer war das sie noch leben. Also bitte poste weiter Fangmeldungen und lass Dich nicht von blöden Sprüchen davon abhalten.

Ich war So Nachmittag noch für kurze Zeit los und hatte auch einige sehr schöne Brassen bis 1 Kg. Die sind in Beisslaune, aber die waren auch wild am buckeln und springen, die Laichzeit steht halt bevor.


----------



## Tipp

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Und ich habe sie demnach auch richtig verstanden.
> Wollte nur sicher gehen ob das wirklich wieder nur Fangneid war oder ob da nicht doch noch was sinnvolles dahinter steckte.
> 
> @schriever: Schöne Sache, auch wenn Du uns keine Rechenschaft schuldig bist, zumal vorher nirgends gesagt wurde das sie von Dir getötet wurden und daher logischer war das sie noch leben. Also bitte poste weiter Fangmeldungen und lass Dich nicht von blöden Sprüchen davon abhalten.
> 
> Ich war So Nachmittag noch für kurze Zeit los und hatte auch einige sehr schöne Brassen bis 1 Kg. Die sind in Beisslaune, aber die waren auch wild am buckeln und springen, die Laichzeit steht halt bevor.



"Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt..."

Wenn ich übrigens mehr als 10 Fische fangen würde, die ich zurücksetzen muss weil ich keine sinvolle Verwendung dafür habe, dann würde ich eventuell mal die Methode wechseln, es sei denn ich hätte irgendwie Spaß daran sinnlos Tiere zu quälen.
Du kennst mich ja überhaupt nicht und trotzdem gehst du davon aus, dass ich sowas wie Neid irgendwie nötig hätte...
Ich mag dich aber auch nicht, von daher ist ja nun wohl wieder alles in bester Ordnung.
Davon mal abgesehen hast du die Frage kein bisschen gecheckt, sonst hättest du ja nicht nachgefragt!
Es sei denn du wolltest einfach mal irgendwas reinspammen, weil du grad nix spannendes zu tun hattest.

(an dieser Stelle denk dir bitte so nen blöden Smilie, der mit den Augen rollt.)

Ich werde mal sehen ob ich in den nächsten Tagen auch mal wieder Zeit und Lust zum Angeln finde.
Wünsch mir Glück!


----------



## Kretzer83

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



schriever schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe keine Nordsee-Filiale. Die Fische werden einer Stochenaufzuchstation übergeben. Dort werden kranke Störche mit meinen fängen übern Winter aufgepeppelt. Eeine sinnvolle Verwertung der Fische ist also gegeben.


Nein, ich habe keine Nordsee-Filiale. Die Vögel werden einer Brassenaufzuchstation übergeben. Dort werden kranke Brassen mit meinen  fängen übern Winter aufgepeppelt. Eeine sinnvolle Verwertung der Vögel  ist also gegeben.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## gründler

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



kretzer83 schrieb:


> nein, ich habe keine nordsee-filiale. Die vögel werden einer brassenaufzuchstation übergeben. Dort werden kranke brassen mit meinen fängen übern winter aufgepeppelt. Eeine sinnvolle verwertung der vögel ist also gegeben.
> 
> Mfg kretzer


 

#6#6#6


----------



## Tradnats

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe keine Nordsee-Filiale. Die Vögel werden einer Brassenaufzuchstation übergeben. Dort werden kranke Brassen mit meinen  fängen übern Winter aufgepeppelt. Eeine sinnvolle Verwertung der Vögel  ist also gegeben.
> 
> mfg Kretzer




was zum.... Häää? Check ich net #c

EDIT: ahhh jetzt check ich es   :m


----------



## gründler

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ein echter Stipper tötet nicht,auch wenn die Vögel hungrig sind ^^



#h


----------



## Tradnats

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

ja ich bin heute irgendwie durch den Wind.
habs aber nach ganzen 3 Minuten auch bemerkt, wie es gemeint war.


----------



## Dorbel

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ja Leute ich wa heute Schon wieder am wasser ( Wie immer  )
2 Schöne brassen
1 mit 4,6 Kg
2 mit 4,3 Kg
Länge beide ca. 60-70


----------



## jogibaer1996

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Moin,
ich konnte heute an meinem Vereinssee meinen bisher größten Karpfen fangen!
Beim Angeln mit einer Brotflocke knapp unter der Oberfläche ging der etwa 16 Pfund schwere Graskarpfen an den Haken.
Zunächst ließ er sich wie ein nasser Sack einkurbeln. Aber 2m vom Ufer entfernt explodierte er dann und ging ab wie ein Zäpfchen :q
Nach etwa 15 Minuten Drill (am feinen Gerät) konnte dann endlich ein Passant Fotos von mir und dem Fisch machen.
(Sorry wegen der schlechten Qualität, da Handybild)

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Tipp schrieb:


> Du kennst mich ja überhaupt nicht und trotzdem gehst du davon aus, dass ich sowas wie Neid irgendwie nötig hätte...
> Ich mag dich aber auch nicht, von daher ist ja nun wohl wieder alles in bester Ordnung.
> Davon mal abgesehen hast du die Frage kein bisschen gecheckt, sonst hättest du ja nicht nachgefragt!
> Es sei denn du wolltest einfach mal irgendwas reinspammen, weil du grad nix spannendes zu tun hattest.



Ich weiß auch nicht wie Du da drauf kommst das ich dich nicht mag, ich kenne Dich ja nicht. Wenn ich sicher davon ausgegangen wäre das es nur Neid ist, dann hätte ich mich nicht rückversichert wie es gemeint war. 
Im Gegenteil ich wollte es ja nicht glauben, daher ja die Rückversicherung durch die Frage was der Spruch denn bedeuten soll, auch wenn die Erfahrung es schon ahnen läßt, da es meist die selbe Klientel ist die erstmal mit solchen "beleidigenden" Sprüchen kommt statt mal zu fragen was der Hintergrund ist. Deine weiteren Post haben mir dann eine Antwort gegeben. Interessant finde ich aber das Du selber davon ausgehst das ich daraus die negative Schlussfolgerung gezogen habe, obwohl ich nicht geschrieben habe welche es ist.

Soviel also zum Thema checken. Manche fragen halt erst mal nach statt gleich was zu unterstellen, andere unterstellen lieber erst und fragen dann evt. mal nach. 

Was Du mal bedenken solltest, selbst wenn es nicht beleidigend gemeint sein sollte, die Frage ob er eine Nordseefiliale habe kann man eben trotzdem auch so verstehen das Du ihm unterstellst das er die Fische verkauft. Und da das in vielen Vereinen verboten ist kann man daraus mal eben ganz ganz schnell den Vorwurf eines absichtlichen schweren Verstoß gegen die Satzung raus lesen. Und so eine Unterstellung (ob gewollt oder nicht) ist in meinen Augen dann schon recht beleidigend und schwerwiegend. Wie gesagt mag ja sein das es so nicht gemeint war, aber die Chance ist 50:50 wenn nicht sogar noch schlechter, so dass man es leicht so verstehen kann.

Jetzt verstehst Du evt. warum ich nachgefragt habe, ich will Dir ja immerhin nichts falsches unterstellen. Wenn Du noch weitere Fragen hast können wir auch gerne das per PN klären, denn das hier ist der falsch Thred dafür, hier soll es um Fänge gehen und nicht um das zerfleischen von Fängen und Fangbilder.

@kretzer: #6#6#6

@Dorbel und jogibaer: Petri zu den schönen Fischen.

@gründler: Richtig, der sinnvolle Grund für das Angeln ist das Angeln an sich. Von daher bleiben 80% meiner Fänge auch am Leben und landen in einem großen Setzkescher. Schön das es in Holland Ärger gibt wenn man Fische tötet und schön auch das man gefangenen Fische zu Besatzzwecken nutzen kann. Allerdings wenn es einen sinnvolle Verwertung gibt, wie z.B. hier, dann ist das für mich auch ok. Nur das ich eben dann im Zweifel meist zu dem Angeln gehe das die am Leben läßt.


----------



## schriever

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich möchte noch anmerken das bei uns Setztkescher verboten sind. Ein echter Matchangler benutz einen, jedoch nicht in Schleswig-Holstein ;-)


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hallo Jonas,
sehr schöner Fisch #6
So langsam werden die bei dir ja größer :q
Freut mich das endlich mal was größeres an den Haken gegangen ist.
Gruß Udo


----------



## barschbube

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich konnte heute an meinem Vereinssee meinen bisher größten Karpfen fangen!
> Beim Angeln mit einer Brotflocke knapp unter der Oberfläche ging der etwa 16 Pfund schwere Graskarpfen an den Haken.
> Zunächst ließ er sich wie ein nasser Sack einkurbeln. Aber 2m vom Ufer entfernt explodierte er dann und ging ab wie ein Zäpfchen :q
> Nach etwa 15 Minuten Drill (am feinen Gerät) konnte dann endlich ein Passant Fotos von mir und dem Fisch machen.
> (Sorry wegen der schlechten Qualität, da Handybild)
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi




Petri zum schönen Grasfisch#6 aber 16 Pfund is wohl etwas übertrieben oder? Der sieht nich so aus als wiegt er 8 Kilo!:q


----------



## Dorbel

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ja leude mal wieder am wasser gewesen ( Wie jeden tag )
Mal wieder 2 brassen
4,1 + 4,4 Kg ( Beides Rogner ) Schön Voll mit Laich


----------



## Krüger82

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

@Dorbel

Wolltest du nicht mal Fotos einstellen??? Die würden mich mal interessieren!!!

Mfg


----------



## Dorbel

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Krüger82 schrieb:


> @Dorbel
> 
> Wolltest du nicht mal Fotos einstellen??? Die würden mich mal interessieren!!!
> 
> Mfg



Kla die von Gestern habe ich bereits aufm PC gemacht die von Heute kommen Morgen 
Also hier von gestern;
http://img862.*ih.us/i/dsci0443.jpg/


----------



## Slick

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Gestern gefeedert.

Resultat 6 schöne große Rotaugen auf gestückelten Wurm und ein schönen Kaulbarsch beim feedern. :m

Heute Ruhetag und Morgen gehts auf Karpfen muss das Anfutter noch wirken lassen.


----------



## Fun Fisher

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Dorbel schrieb:


> Kla die von Gestern habe ich bereits aufm PC gemacht die von Heute kommen Morgen
> Also hier von gestern;
> http://img862.*ih.us/i/dsci0443.jpg/




Kann nur ich die nicht sehen, oder hast du vergessen die Datein anzuhängen ;+?


----------



## Tradnats

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Nope, ich kann auch nichts sehen


----------



## Lorenz

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

2x Satzkarpfen an der Matchrute :g
...und ein paar Rotaugen für den Raubfischsaisonstart...


----------



## Krüger82

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Würde mich freuen wenn die Fotos noch kommen!!

Gestern beim feedern gab es 24 brassen und noch ein wenig Kleinkram!! Die treene ist im Moment sehr produktiv!!

Mfg


----------



## Dorbel

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Mal wieder los....
4,5Kg Milchner Brassen


----------



## Fun Fisher

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

@Dorbel

Na komm, jetzt wollen wir aber auch Beweise sehen  !


----------



## Dorbel

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich hatte es 1x versucht aber ich versuchs nochmal 
Kommt komisch vor aber nummer 1 is hier;
http://img84.*ih.us/i/dsci0442t.jpg/
http://img811.*ih.us/i/dsci0445.jpg/
http://img269.*ih.us/f/dsci0444i.jpg/

Die nächsten kommen heute / Morgen 

Total seid letzter woche;
7 Brassen 4-5Kg ( Alle )
2 Karpfen 4+8 Kg 
Sorry dass ich so Verkrüppelt gucke :'D
Das sind 3


----------



## Ein_Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

War heute mal ein bisschen am Rhein und wollte Barben angeln, aber was  habe ich gefangen? Nur Schwarzmeergrundeln, und das so viele das ich  echt staunen musste, kaum hat man die Haken 1 min. im Wasser und schon  eine Grundel am Haken. Habe natürlich alle PestGrundeln abgeschlagen und  entsorgt, denn ich bin ein Angelnazi und dulde keine fremdartigen  Eindringlinge in unseren heimischen Gewässern. Zum Glück haben sich die  chinesischen Wollhandkrabben zurück gehalten sonst hätte ich noch ein  paar Panzer knacken müssen. 

So ein mistiger Fangtag ist mir schon lange nicht mehr untergekommen,  sonst holt man doch wenigstens die eine oder andere Barbe aus dem Rhein.  Der Wasserstand lässt momentan aber auch sehr zu wünschen übrig, und  Besserung ist leider auch nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Slick

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Moin

War gestern feedern von 9-19 Uhr.Bis 18 Uhr nur ein Rotauge gefangen.Dann so um 18 Uhr voll der Ruck ein Karpfen(3-4 kg).:vik:
*Mein erster Mainkarpfen*

Der Karpfen war wunderschön, nur als ich ihn Umdrehte sah ich das ihm ein Auge circa 2 cm rausquillte und die Haut nähe Rückenflosse verletzt war.Es war wohl ein Raubfischangriff.Der Karpfen durfte wieder schwimmen.

Zur Angelstelle nie wieder,war in der nähe eins Spielplatzes und dementsprechend viele Leute unterwegs.Hab glaub mehr geredet als geangelt und als ich den Karpfen herausholte 20 Zuschauer.#q


Cheers


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Morgen,
bei uns am LM sind die Brassen mit ihrem Laichgeschäft beschäftigt.
Manche Uferabschnitte sind teilweise über 20 Meter am Stück voller Brassen , das sind hunderte.
Dies vom Boot aus zu verfolgen ist immer ein beeindruckendes Schauspiel.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dorbel

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> bei uns am LM sind die Brassen mit ihrem Laichgeschäft beschäftigt.
> Manche Uferabschnitte sind teilweise über 20 Meter am Stück voller Brassen , das sind hunderte.
> Dies vom Boot aus zu verfolgen ist immer ein beeindruckendes Schauspiel.
> Gruß Udo



Bei uns die selbe Situation ( Kleineren Teich ) Sind man vom Ufer aus wie sie am schilf reiben etc. 
Sehr schön.


----------



## Lenoc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hier noch 2 von 3 Karpfen die ich gestern in einem stark benagelten Gewässer auf Mais fangen konnte. 













Hab in einer Krautlücke geangelt und konnte den Karpfen deswegen keine Schnur weiter geben:q musste sie deshalb wie einen Aal rauszieren was bei einem Aal deutslich leichter geht als bei den kleinen Wasserschweinen :q


----------



## worldstyler207

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

hab gestern meinen neuen rekord fisch und karpfen gefangen. der wiegt 4 kg und ist ungefähr 60-70 cm lang:k:k:k. wurde ein foto reinstellen wenn mir jemand zeigt wie das geht


----------



## Dorbel

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich habe gestern mein Ersten Maßigen Schuppi gefangen Knappe 2 KG 
Schönes Tier hat spaß gemacht an der Stippe zu haben 
14er haken ohne wiederhaken


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



worldstyler207 schrieb:


> hab gestern meinen neuen rekord fisch und karpfen gefangen. der wiegt 4 kg und ist ungefähr 60-70 cm lang:k:k:k. wurde ein foto reinstellen wenn mir jemand zeigt wie das geht



Am einfachsten isses wenn du dein Foto hier hochlädst und dann den entstandenen Link hier einkopierst.

http://picr.de/


----------



## Schneidy

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Heut Vormittag auf nen Tauwurm konnte ich diese schöne Rotfeder fangen
Hatte 40cm und knappe 2 Pfd


----------



## daci7

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Dorbel schrieb:


> Ich hatte es 1x versucht aber ich versuchs nochmal
> Kommt komisch vor aber nummer 1 is hier;
> http://img84.*ih.us/i/dsci0442t.jpg/
> http://img811.*ih.us/i/dsci0445.jpg/
> http://img269.*ih.us/f/dsci0444i.jpg/
> 
> Die nächsten kommen heute / Morgen
> 
> Total seid letzter woche;
> 7 Brassen 4-5Kg ( Alle )
> 2 Karpfen 4+8 Kg
> Sorry dass ich so Verkrüppelt gucke :'D
> Das sind 3



Hey Dorbel,
kann es sein, dass du dich mit Kg und Pfd vertust? 
So eine Durchschnittsbrasse hat mit 60cm so 5-6 Pfd- und die Brassen aus den Fotos sehen jetz nicht unbedingt größer aus. Selbst wenn die Fische momentan voller Laich sind, sollten die nicht so fett sein :q (Aber ich bin auch kein Brassen-Spezi, möglicherweise liegt ich ja total daneben)
Jedenfalls schöne Fische!
Petri
|wavey:

PS: war das jetz 'n Meckerkommentar? Werde ich alt?

Naja, ich hab am We eigentlich auf Aal angesessen (mäßig erfolgreich)und nebenher auch zwei schöne Brassen mit 58 und 62 cm gefangen, daher auch meine Frage zu den Fischen


----------



## Kretzer83

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

@daci7: Ich habe mir das auch gerade gedacht:m 


Mir kommt das auch öfters so vor, dass manche einfach mal was schätzen, nach ein paar tagen dann noch ein paar mal aufrunden und dann kommen komische Werte zusammen, die auch irgendwie nicht zu den Fotos passen...

Aber ich bin mal ganz ehrlich: Ich hab das auch schon mal gemacht |wavey:


Prinzipiell finde ich diesen aber Schwanzvergleich (also mal angenommen, dass es zum Teil manchmal etwas darum geht) eh etwas seltsam, wenn nicht sogar Spaß raubend. 

Neid und das Bedürfnis den Dicksten und Längsten zu haben hat doch beim Angeln nichts verloren. 

Ok, manchen Angelpartner kann es vieleicht einen Lustgewinn bringen, ich für meinen Teil finde es aber wie gesagt sehr traurig...

*sorry für OT

mfg Kretzer


----------



## barschbube

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

hab neulich uch gestaunt als einer n Schuppenkarpfen der wirklich nich allzu groß war als 16-pfünder deklarierte, ich denke da haperts halt am umrechnen pfd-kilo:q!

aber das mit den Brassen kann schon sein, hatte letztes Jahr einen 58er der hatte so ca 3,5 Kilo also 7Pfd und war nicht unbedingt dick oder fettgefressen.

Who knows???

Trotzdem , sind schon ganz schöne Klopper da gibts nix!

Petri an alle erfolgreichen !!!#6


----------



## Dorbel

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



daci7 schrieb:


> Hey Dorbel,
> kann es sein, dass du dich mit Kg und Pfd vertust?
> So eine Durchschnittsbrasse hat mit 60cm so 5-6 Pfd- und die Brassen aus den Fotos sehen jetz nicht unbedingt größer aus. Selbst wenn die Fische momentan voller Laich sind, sollten die nicht so fett sein :q (Aber ich bin auch kein Brassen-Spezi, möglicherweise liegt ich ja total daneben)
> Jedenfalls schöne Fische!
> Petri
> |wavey:
> 
> PS: war das jetz 'n Meckerkommentar? Werde ich alt?
> 
> Naja, ich hab am We eigentlich auf Aal angesessen (mäßig erfolgreich)und nebenher auch zwei schöne Brassen mit 58 und 62 cm gefangen, daher auch meine Frage zu den Fischen



Unsere Vereinsgewässer haben ein Durchschnitts gewicht von 
3-6Kg 
NICHT Pfund
Ich kann sagen dass alle ihr gewicht hatten wie es dort steht ^^
Digital Waage ist IMMER Dabei & Sie lügt nicht^^
PS;
Brassen Topliste sind wir 1-100 8 Leute aus unserem verein bester ist platz 15 ^^
Mit 6,2Kg
& Alles unter 6,0 KG Ist KEINE Seltenheit bei uns.
& Nebenbei; Was würde mir dass bringen wenn ich Gewichte veränder? :')?
Da merkt man dass leute direkt Mistrauisch werden sobald sie dass Gewässer nicht kennen.

Ich lade JEDEN Von euch HERZLICH Ein uns zu besuchen 1 Kg Frolic dabei haben & Brassen OHNE Ende 

Also ich kann auch gern nächstes mal die Digital waage fotografieren wenn was drine ist ^.^ ( Wenns euch Kritiker glücklich macht. )


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Neid und das Bedürfnis den Dicksten und Längsten zu haben hat doch beim Angeln nichts verloren.
> mfg Kretzer



Hi,
ich gebe bei meinen Fischen keine Gewichte mehr an , wiege auch nur noch ganz selten meine Fische .
Mir persönlich ist es egal wie schwer der Fisch ist den ich fange.
Meine Schleien die ich fange vermesse ich allerdings , aber die werden auch nicht gewogen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Dorbel schrieb:


> Digital Waage ist IMMER Dabei & Sie lügt nicht^^



Hi,
wir haben schon mal einen Test mit 3 verschiedenen *Digitalwaagen *gewogen , alle 3 zeigten ein anderes Gewicht an.
Die Abweichung vom Maximal zum Minimalgewicht betrug bei 10 KG  stolze 1,8 KG Abweichung .
Und ich bin überzeugt das es Waagen gibt die noch ungenauer anzeigen :q

Gruß Udo


----------



## cedde

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

So  Konnte in den letzten 2Wochen Barsche&Rotaugen bis 30cm und Forellen&Brassen bis 40cm fangen.


----------



## Hümpfi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

War an diesem Langen Wochenende 3 mal beim Fischen. Am Freitag und Samstag behilten die Fische ein wenig die oberhand und glänzten nur mit abwesendheit. Fr. waren es 4,5 Kilo und am Sa. 3,5 Kilo. 
Am Sonntag dann behilt ich die Oberhand. Dank eines Tipps vom Vereinsvorstand der meinte das die Fische in einem anderen Gewässerabschnitt stehen konnte ich ein paar Fische Landen. Gefischt habe ich mit der Feederrute auf 40m. Distanz und nach einigem herumprobieren stellte sich heraus das ein 18er Haken und eine Made kombiniert mit einer Künstlichen Mückenlarve die Fische am besten zum Anbiss Reizte. Insgesamt konnte ich 12 Brassen mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 17,5 Kilo Landen. Leider Verlor ich noch 3 Brassen und 2 Karpfen im Drill, aber trotz alledem war es ein sehr Interessanter und Aufschlussreicher Tag für mich.


----------



## Lenoc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Heute mal wieder an nem kleinen Steinbruch gewesen.:m Hat auch recht gut gebissen. War von 17 bis 19:30 Uhr fischen und die Bisse kamen genau in der Zeit von 18 bis 19 Uhr danach nichts mehr.|wavey:

Als erstes ne schöne 35cm Rotfeder auf 3 Maiskörner|bigeyes






Als zweites ich hab nur eine 5 Sekunden auf die andere Pose geachtet da riss es fast die Rute aus der Halterung.|bigeyes
Ergebnis:




44er Karpfen:q

Genau 11min später wieder Biss.:vik:




41er Brassen auch auf 3 Maiskörner#6

Und zum Schluss:




Noch ne 22er Rotfeder auf ebenfalls 3 Körner|bigeyes

Alles im allen ich gelungener Angeltag:q


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hi,
komme gerade auch vom Wasser zurück .
1 Schleie , 2 Karpfen.
Und endlich mal wieder im Regen geangelt |supergri
Cam liegt noch im Auto.
Gruß Udo


----------



## barschbube

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hallo, ich verbring gerade meinen Osterurlaub in meiner alten Heimat in Vorpommern und hab ein bissel mein Kindheitshausgewässer beangelt, was eigentlich n super Großbrassenrevier ist wo man im Minutentakt gute Brassen fangen kann, wenn se in Laune sind doch dieses Jahr sind die Brassen hier noch gar nicht aktiv , konnte lediglich ein paar halbstarke überlisten ....auch laichen sie hier noch nicht....sind wie vom Erdboden verschluckt, is wahrscheinlich noch zu früh doch dafür gabs ein paar andere schöne und für das Gewässer ungewöhnliche Fänge...nix dickes aber dafür wunderschön!!!

Entschuldigt den ollen Haken, wusste nich wie ich ihn ablichten sollte alleine, da ich aufm löchrigen Steg stand und der Fisch nicht stillhalten wollte#c.......trotzdem hab ichs ganz vorsichtig gemacht und er durfte putzmunter wieder schwimmen!!!

Rotfedern und Döbel hab ich da noch nie gefangen, und sie sahen so schön aus, da musste ich sie fotografieren...

Petri an alle Anderen

MFG Barschbube


----------



## Kretzer83

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

@barschbube: Petri Heil! Aber das hast schon selbst erkannt, dass es weder für den Fisch noch für den kritischen Betrachter des Bildes schön ist, wie du das machst... Ich würde so ein Bild nicht posten.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## barschbube

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

ja is nich so toll gewesen , weiß ich und kommt nicht wieder vor!


----------



## Borg

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Dafür, dass Du angeblich keine Ahnung von Feederködern hast :m: Fettes Respekt und Petri!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hi,
Danke 
Na ja , ich fische halt mit anderen Ködern :q
Gruß in die alte Heimat ,
Udo


----------



## cedde

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

@Udo561 Neidisch ist man da ja auf alle fälle,aber wir dürfen ja unsere Fische auch nicht releasen.


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Natürlich darfst du das! Lies dir mal den C&R-Thread durch...


----------



## Kretzer83

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



cedde schrieb:


> @Udo561 Neidisch ist man da ja auf alle fälle,aber wir dürfen ja unsere Fische auch nicht releasen.


"müssen", meinst du?


----------



## gründler

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



cedde schrieb:


> @Udo561 Neidisch ist man da ja auf alle fälle,aber wir dürfen ja unsere Fische auch nicht releasen.


 

Ich gehe davon aus,er hat gerade sein Schein abgelegt oder es ist noch nicht so lange her,die Neu-Angler kriegen heute alle beigebracht sowie ihnen immer wieder eingetrichtert wird während des Kurses,das *jeder fisch zu töten ist* der nicht geschont.....ist.

Die meisten merken dann aber später das dieses so nicht ganz stimmt was die da im Kurs sagen.


lg#h


----------



## tepe 2112

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus,er hat gerade sein Schein abgelegt oder es ist noch nicht so lange her,die Neu-Angler kriegen heute alle beigebracht sowie ihnen immer wieder eingetrichtert wird während des Kurses,das *jeder fisch zu töten ist* der nicht geschont.....ist.
> 
> Die meisten merken dann aber später das dieses so nicht ganz stimmt was die da im Kurs sagen.
> 
> 
> lg#h


das hast du recht cedde und ich sind gerade im vorbereitungskurs für die fischerprüfung


----------



## gründler

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



tepe 2112 schrieb:


> das hast du recht cedde und ich sind gerade im vorbereitungskurs für die fischerprüfung


 

Lese dir mal hier ernies Artikel durch zu C&R.

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html


Oder durchleuchtet doch mal das TSG im euren Kurs,und wie das zum Angeln steht.

Ich weiß jetzt schon die Antworten Reaktionen der Ausbilder.

lg#h


----------



## e.shikari

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

gestern mal wieder an einem deutschen stausee unterwegs gewesen.  eigentlich das letzte mal halbwegs richtig auf karpfen. 20mm boilie,  kirschzeugs und weiss der geier, noname produkt halt. nach einem 15  minütigen regenschauer kam ein zaghafter biss und ich war mir ziemlich  sicher, dass es kein karpfen sein kann. dachte aber verwundert, was  sonst...eben wegen dem 20mm bolie:

http://img97.*ih.us/img97/2370/17469593.jpg

37/38 cm brachse




ab sonntag gehts endlich auf raubfisch!


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri! Aber trägst du immer Handschuhe, wenn du nen Fisch anfasst?
Gruss ROY


----------



## e.shikari

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Petri! Aber trägst du immer Handschuhe, wenn du nen Fisch anfasst?
> Gruss ROY



bei kescherlandung ja, zumindest wenn der fisch zurückgesetzt wird, bzw noch lebt. diese handschuhe sind mischung aus stoff mit leichter gummierung zwischendrin. die werden alle 1-2 stunden in wasser getaucht und halten sich dann bei schattiger lagerung feucht. so muss ich nicht runter klettern und die hände vorher nass machen. kann ich nur empfehlen! beim ausnehmen oder so sind sie mir aber zu schade, kostet 9€ das paar


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Dafür habe ich einen Eimer mit Wasser am Platz,wo die Fische abgehakt werden. Stinken die Teile nicht tierisch?


----------



## e.shikari

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich einen Eimer mit Wasser am Platz,wo die Fische abgehakt werden. Stinken die Teile nicht tierisch?



bin eigentlich kein stipper/friedfischangler, von daher hab ich die handschuhe in erster linie bei hecht und stachelritter im einsatz. darum gibts bei mir eigentlich auch keinen eimer mit wasser daneben stehen  nen schöner hecht oder zander, passt da nämlich nicht so gut rein.

wegen dem gerucht...nö eigentlich nicht, dank der in den stoff eingearbeiteten gummierung. und am ende eines tages unter leitungswasser ausgewaschen, fehlt sich da sowieso nix


----------



## Hümpfi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich habs dieses Wochenende auch wieder Krachen lassen. 
Am Freitag nach der Arbeit bin ich nochmal mit der Feederrute los und  konnte 19 Brassen mit Insgesamt 30 Kilo Fangen. Bisher mein höchstes  Fanggewicht das ich Erzielt habe - bis heute!!! 
Denn heute hatte ich 33 Brassen mit Insgesamt 48 Kilo Gesamtgewicht.  Hatte beim einholen des Setzkeschers schon Angst das dieser die grätsche  macht aber es hat alles gehalten  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mfg


----------



## barschkönig

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich war gestern und heute auch los. Gestern konnte ich 15 Zwergwelse (sind das Friedfische?) 10 Rotfedern (7cm) und 3 Brassen fangen, an einem neuen Gewässer. Und heute konnte ich in meinem Hausgewässer 10 Brassen und 5 Rotfedern erwischen.


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri Hümpfi und auch den anderen.


----------



## Slick

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Ich habs dieses Wochenende auch wieder Krachen lassen.
> Am Freitag nach der Arbeit bin ich nochmal mit der Feederrute los und  konnte 19 Brassen mit Insgesamt 30 Kilo Fangen. Bisher mein höchstes  Fanggewicht das ich Erzielt habe - bis heute!!!
> Denn heute hatte ich 33 Brassen mit Insgesamt 48 Kilo Gesamtgewicht.  Hatte beim einholen des Setzkeschers schon Angst das dieser die grätsche  macht aber es hat alles gehalten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mfg



Petri Hümpfi

Hast du sie nähe Ufer oder in der Fahrrinne gefangen?
Bei mir hier kann ich froh sein wenn eine Brasse beißt.Laut dem Gewässerwart hieß es das Wasser wäre qualitative hochwertiger ist wie früher,daher gibts kaum Brassen,aber wenn das so wäre würd in Schweinfurt auch keine solchen Fänge wie bei dir Dir möglich sein.

Cheers


----------



## FangeNichts5

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



hobo89 schrieb:


> ich war heute nachmittag das erste mal dieses jahr bei mir an der weißen elster mit der spinnangel unterwegs.konnte 4 bachforellen knapp 30 fangen,die dann wieder schwimmen durften.
> und danach hat doch noch ne regenbogenforelle mit 36 gebissen


 
Sorry, falscher Trööt
Hier bist du besser aufgehoben
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206537


----------



## hobo89

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Sorry, falscher Trööt
> Hier bist du besser aufgehoben
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206537



habs gerade gemerkt:q


----------



## Hümpfi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

@Slick
Die Brassen hab ich nicht im Main gefangen sondern in Sand am Main. Ich schätze im Main sind solche Fänge nicht möglich. Das Maximalste was ich dort geschafft hatte waren 10 oder 11 Brassen an einem Tag und das auch nur in ner Bucht. Im Hauptstrom muss man denn Brassen schon direkt auf denn Kopf Werfen um mehrere in folge zu Fangen. Wie du schon sagstest ist das Hauptsächlich auf die verbesserte Wasserqualität zurückzuführen. Aber zum glück geht mich das nichtsmehr an da ich dieses jahr keine Jahreskarte für denn Main gekauft habe.

mfg


----------



## Slick

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> @Slick
> Die Brassen hab ich nicht im Main gefangen sondern in Sand am Main. Ich schätze im Main sind solche Fänge nicht möglich. Das Maximalste was ich dort geschafft hatte waren 10 oder 11 Brassen an einem Tag und das auch nur in ner Bucht. Im Hauptstrom muss man denn Brassen schon direkt auf denn Kopf Werfen um mehrere in folge zu Fangen. Wie du schon sagstest ist das Hauptsächlich auf die verbesserte Wasserqualität zurückzuführen. Aber zum glück geht mich das nichtsmehr an da ich dieses jahr keine Jahreskarte für denn Main gekauft habe.
> 
> mfg



Danke für die Info
Ich bin froh wenn ich hier eine Fange.
Werde wohl auch in irgendein Verein beitreten,das ist schon frustrierend Angeln am Main.#q


----------



## Hümpfi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

@ Slick
Wo Wohnst du denn genau? Vil. hättest du ja mal Lust in Sand mal zu Fischen wennja könnte man mal zusammen raus.

mfg


----------



## Slick

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> @ Slick
> Wo Wohnst du denn genau? Vil. hättest du ja mal Lust in Sand mal zu Fischen wennja könnte man mal zusammen raus.
> 
> mfg



Thanks Hümpfi,

aber das ist zu weit Weck,circa 100 km von Schweinfurt entfernt.#c

Ich hab heute 5 Rotaugen erwischt.
Ich habe bis 23 Uhr gefeedert mit Knicklicht an der der Feederpitze.#q

Cheers


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Leute, das hier ist ein Fangthread. Hier sollen Fänge gepostet und nicht über C&R diskutiert werden.


----------



## ranndale

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Mein grösster Brasse am Wochenende war 2,6 kg .


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hi,
heute auch 3 Brassen gefangen , alle auf Maisteig .
Zwei Brassen knapp ü 60 cm , die dritte 58 cm.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Fun Fisher

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Was fangt ihr denn alle für Riesenbrassen? Bei uns gibt es leider fast garkeine Brassen im See.


----------



## omnimc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> heute auch 3 Brassen gefangen , alle auf Maisteig .
> Zwei Brassen knapp ü 60 cm , die dritte 58 cm.
> Gruß Udo


 
Maisteig? achst du den selber? wenn ja poste doch mal das Rezept. evtl werde ich so die Grundeln los.


----------



## BlueShark908326

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Moin!

Ich hatte am Dienstag einen schönen Brassen gefangen.  68 cm und ca.4,2kg


----------



## Hannoi1896

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Super Brassen. Nur was hat der da rotes an der Brust kleben?


----------



## BlueShark908326

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich denke mal das ist ein Laichausschlag.


----------



## barschkönig

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Das sieht mir eher nach einer Verletzung aus als nen Laichausschlag.


----------



## FangeNichts5

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Das sieht mir eher nach einer Verletzung aus als nen Laichausschlag.


 
Jo, im Getümmel des Laichens kommt das wohl öfters vor. Nach der Schonzeit habe ich schon oft Friedfische, insbesondere Brassen, mit leichten Verletzungen gefangen.


----------



## Slick

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Moin,

gestern gefeedert am Main und ein Karpfen erwischt.
0,14 mm Vorfach und 12er Haken,das war ein Drill in den Steinpackungen,aber glücklich gelandet.#q

Durfte wieder baden gehen.

45-50 cm Länge und gewogen hab ich ihn nicht.

http://img638.*ih.us/img638/3195/bild0163v.jpg


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Moin Leutz...
komme gerade mit fetten Sonnenbrand aus Lentförden zurück...Forellenwetter war´s heut ja eh nicht,von daher die Fänge mehr als übersichtlich diezbezüglich..Doch eben gegen 18 Uhr interresierte sich doch noch etwas für meine Alternativ angebotene Brotflocke..*Material Daiwa Match Winner Whisker,Tom Pickering (Ultra fein) inkl.18er Balzer Mono Strippe ! (Eben mein Forellengeschirr)*...Die Beute...Amur (Graskarpfen) weit über 1 Meter und ca. 14 -15 Kg !!!!!!!!! Mann war das an dem Gerät der Hammer...Hab ganz schön schwitzen müssen in der Sonne bevor ich ihn endlich eintüten konnte...Schönes Video gedreht schnell ein paar Bilder geschossen und dann wieder ab ins Wasser..(Irgentwie ist er wieder reingehüpft)..weiss auch nicht...und das vor so vielen Leuten..denn zurücksetzen darf mann ja in Schleswig - Holstein schließlich nicht..watt nen Ärger auch..lach...Die Bilder sind noch beim Kollegen auf der Cam,kommen aber die Tage versprochen.

Liebe Grüße Sascha


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hi,
gestern war ich mit Sohnemann mal wieder am Wasser , wir konnten einige Karpfen auf die Matte legen , wovon der schwerste knapp 28 Pfund brachte  und als Beifang über 15 Brassen und auch noch einige Schleien.
Die Brassen konnte man auf Ansage fangen , Köder ausgeworfen und nach spätestens 2 Minuten kam der Biss , aber jedes mal 
War ein wirklich gelungener Angeltag.
Gruß Udo


----------



## wolf86

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hi Leute,


hab heuer den Angelschein endlich gemacht hab seit 4 wochen  nun meine jahreskarte für den regen und konnte am Sonntag 08.05.2011 meinen ersten karpfen landen. Zu unserer Verwunderung war es ein Koi-Karpfen :g 

War erst mein dritter Fisch seit ich angel (nach zuerst nem nerfling und vorige woche ne aitel, beide 45 cm).

Der Koi hatte gemessen genau 50 cm und schwimmt nun munter in nem 0,75 ha grossen weiher. Gewogen habe ich Ihn nicht, da ich keine waage griffbereit hatte und den fisch so schnell wie möglich versorgen wollte.

mfg

hubi :m


----------



## Hannoi1896

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Super schöner Fisch. Petri und noch viel Glück in der weiteren Angelkarriere :m


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hier noch das Pic vom Sonntag....

http://img638.*ih.us/img638/8723/sam0898d.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Raubbrasse

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Guten Tag,wir hatten heute unser Anangeln der Jugend im Verein.Dabei konnte ich Karauschen,Plötzen,Ukeleis und 5 schöne Schleien fangen.Die Fische durften nach dem Wiegen und Fotografieren wieder schwimmen.












Raubbrasse


----------



## carp_tim

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hab dieses jahr an der keisgrube bei uns in der nähe schon ca. 18 karpfen überlisten können. Leider hatte der größte nur 55 cm aber ich würde sage lieber sehr viele als gar keine :m naaya den euch noch petri haut rin:vik:

mfg Tim


----------



## TropicOrange

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

...und heute hab ichs geschafft, mit einem 12er Kopyto eine wunderschöne 35cm-Schleie zu fangen....

http://img171.*ih.us/img171/8895/schleie1952011.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

es gibt wirklich nichts, was es nicht gibt.....aber ich tippe eher auf ein unglückliches Laichmanöver der guten Dame, deren Bauch gut mit Rogen befüllt war...


----------



## Fischereiaufseher

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hi Folks!

War die letzten zwei Wochen oft am Wasser (Raum Baiersdorf / Mittelfranken / Bayern / Süddeutschland - für alle die nicht wissen wo Bayern ist... :q ) und war recht erfolgreich. Pics anbei...

Petri!


----------



## cedde

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Edit Ralle 24:

C&R Spam füllt das Punktekonto.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Was soll die Frage?|uhoh:

Wer Fische isst, nimmt auch welche mit.:m

Petri Heil an die Fänger !


----------



## Hannoi1896

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



cedde schrieb:


> Das ihr immer alle Fische tothauen müsst ?



Oh mein Gott, jetzt geht das wieder los #d.
Dass Jäger immer alle Wildschweine erschießen müssen?! |rolleyes


Petri an alle Fänger. Wirklich schöne Fische. Vor allen Dingen die Barbe gefällt mir. :vik:


----------



## Tradnats

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri, tolle Fänge die ihr da macht.

@ cedde machts dir Spaß jedes mal eine neue Diskussion anzufangen?


Jedes maldas selbe...

Sry aber das musste jetzt raus.


----------



## Fischereiaufseher

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hallo Petri-Kollegen, |wavey:

anbei das Bild meiner heutigen Fänge (ok, nicht nur Friedfisch, aber für 4 Stunden doch ganz ok...). #6

Grüße


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hallo liebe Boardis. Ich war vorgestern mit nem Kumpel los zum Feedern und wir haben reichlich Brassen gefangen. Doch ein Fisch lässt mir seitdem keine Ruhe mehr. 

Die Form vom Brassen(Klodeckel), 45 cm groß jedoch sehr hellsilber schimmerndes Schuppenkleid, schwarze Rücken- und Schwanzflosse, Alle anderen Flossen waren rot. Augen gelb. Dummerweise hab ich natürlich kein Foto gemacht #q 
Gibt es "Mischlinge"? 
Über Antworten freue ich mich sehr. 
|wavey:


----------



## tinca88

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hört sich meiner Meinung nach ganz nach einer Güster an.
Diese haben nämlich öfters rote Flossen und auch das Schuppenkleid ist meist silber-glänzend wie bei einem Rotauge. Wie groß waren denn die Schuppen? Die sind bei der Brasse auch wesentlich kleiner als bei einer Güster.

Gruß


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Die Schuppen waren möglicherweise etwas größer als beim Brassen würde ich sagen.kann mich nicht mehr so genau erinnern. Aber ne 45cm Güster wär ja schon riesig.Oder? :vik:


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

@gurkenfahrstuhl

Darf man fragen, wo du angelst?
Von solchen Fängen kann ich derzeit nur träumen!


----------



## Wizard2

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

petri Udo, schöner fisch!!!


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> @gurkenfahrstuhl
> 
> Darf man fragen, wo du angelst?
> Von solchen Fängen kann ich derzeit nur träumen!


 
Moin ja klar. Wirst du aber nicht kennen. Das Flüsschen nennt sich Este. Ist ein Tidegewässer weil sie mit der Elbe verbunden ist. Ist aber kein freies Gewässer. An der Stelle wo wir waren ist es bei niedrigwasser übelst flach. War dort auch zum ersten mal. Hätt ich nie gedacht das dort nur solche Brocken an den Haken gehen. Ein Großbrassen nach dem anderen. Und die "vermutliche Güster".Na wir werden bald mal wieder hin dann werden wir sehen obs nur Glück war oder ob die dort gern stehen.


----------



## tepe 2112

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Edit Ralle 24:

Reize nie nen Mod zum Scherz.


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

@ tepe: willst du cedde nacheifern? Du machst das schon verdammt gut. Bald biste futsch...


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Naja evt. war er es ja selber. tepe und cedde sind doch Kumpels und angeln immer zusammen in Gewässern wo sie es nicht dürfen. Das haben wir hier doch schon gelernt. Warum sollten sie sich dann nicht auch einen Account teilen wenn der eine nicht geht. ;-)


Naja Petri den Fängern.


----------



## Brummel

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Moin Udo,

schöne Schleie#6, ich glaub in der Größe hab ich die noch nie gesehen.
Werds morgen mal auf Schleie probieren (werd zwar nicht mit solchen Riesen rechnen dürfen, aber wer weiß?:q).

Gruß Torsten |wavey:


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Moin, Udo...wieder einmal von Dir eine über 60 Schleie...ein Traum von Fisch sag ich da nur..echt schön..Die am ultra feinen Geschirr zu drillen das wär mal was...

Mein Glückwunsch jedenfalls zu diesem schönen Fisch..

Guß Sascha


----------



## tepe 2112

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Edit Ralle 24:

Ende Gelände


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Guten morgen zusammen..
Gestern Nacht war ich auch los und brachte meine roten Kniki´s wieder mal auf Kurs. Ich konnte später dann ne schöne Tinca von 52 cm an die Würmer locken...Zu Ihr gesellten sich dann darauf noch 4 " Klodeckel" in etwa der gleichen Größenordnung dazu...Im großen und ganzen waren es wiedermal ein paar wirklich schöne Stunden am Wasser. Schade war nur das sich kein einziger Aal blicken ließ...na ja..vieleicht beim nächsten mal...

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Hannoi1896

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Gestern feedern gewesen und konnte knapp 15 Rotaugen und Brassen erwischen. Davon eine Brasse mit 51cm. Sehr guter Saisonauftakt. :vik:


----------



## klappe

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

komme gerade vom angeln und was soll ich sagen?es war ein traum!
1.karpfen 83cm -gewicht weiß ich leider nicht
2.karpfen 63cm
3. karpfen 43cm :vik:
dazu noch  ein paar große rotaugen und ne kleinere brasse....
alles in allem super abend (das ganze in ca3h:q)
so müsste es immer laufen....aber dann wäre es ja langweilig
grüße


----------



## Slick

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Komm grad vom Nachtfeedern.:vik:

Das Ergebniss.
50iger und 45 Aal
ein 45iger Karpfen

http://img34.*ih.us/img34/5672/bild0164.jpg


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Gestern Abend wieder mal zugeschlagen...2 wunderschöne Schleie..die Große über 51 cm...

http://img52.*ih.us/img52/5189/dsc02769ct.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us



Gruß Sascha


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Herrliche Schleien... :l PETRI!!


----------



## Krüger82

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Mittwoch mit der Feeder an der Eider 17 Brassen mit einem Gewicht von 17 Kg gefangen! Hat Spaß gemacht!!!

Mfg


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Danke gurkenfahrstuhl ...
War bis eben wieder einmal am Wasser und konnte nochmals 4 schöne Schleien zwischen 46 und 53 cm erbeuten..Einfach nur schön war es...
Und das Beste...ich haben eben meinen ersten Aal dies Jahr erwischt...,auch wenn es nur ein Winzling war...aber immerhin der erste Aal...

Gruß Sascha


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich hab bei uns hier noch nei eine Schleie gefangen. Gehst du geziehlt drauf?


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



gurkenfahrstuhl schrieb:


> Ich hab bei uns hier noch nei eine Schleie gefangen. Gehst du geziehlt drauf?



@ gurkenfahrstuhl...

Jo, ich fische gezielt auf die Moosgrünen.. Ich sage da nur,richtige Zeit,richtiger Ort,Montage und Köder....dann passt das schon mit meinen Lieblingsfisch.:l

Der Beste Schleien Köder ist und bleibt nunmal der Wurm...das ist ja kein Geheimnis...nunmehr noch das richtige Gewässer und dann am Besten mit der Dämmerung in die Nacht hinein..Das sind meines Erachtens die optimalsten Bedinungen für die ganz Großen.#6
 Und das dann alles an der Ultra Light Feeder Rute..:vik:

Tip..immer ein bis zwei Hände Maden dazu füttern wirkt Wunder..:q

Ps.. nachher geht´s wieder los...werde bei erneuten Erfolg (fast schon vorprogrammiert) später mich noch einmal melden...

Gruß Sascha#h


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Also angelst du mit Korb? Ja das die Schleien auf Wurm stehen is ja bekannt aber ich glaub hier bei uns is nicht viel mit Schleien  Mein Kollege hat einmal beim Feedern ne schöne gefangen. Das wars dann auch.


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hallo nochmal...konnte gestern Abend wieder mal 2 schöne Schleien verhaften.Eine von 42 die andere 44 cm. Fotos habe ich diesmal nicht gemacht..nächstes mal nehme ich die Cam aber wieder mit...

@ gurkenfahrstuhl

Nein..keine Grundmontage mit Korb..dort an diesem Gewässer (viel Kraut) nehme ich nur die leichte Feederrute mit kleiner 1,5 Gramm Pose. Der Köder liegt dabei aber auf Grund auf.

Gruss Sascha


----------



## Slick

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Komm gerade vom Angeln.

http://img692.*ih.us/img692/9789/bild0169.jpg



50iger Brasse 45iger Döbel

Main sei Dank.


----------



## FangeNichts5

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri Leute!:m

Morgen (ist ja jetzt schon Freitag) gehts zum Nachtangeln eines Vereins an einem Kanal hier in der Nähe, in der Dämmerung jeweils Feedern und evtl. die Matche inne Hand nehmen und Nachts dann auf Zander und Aal. Hoffentlich kann ich dann gleich in 3 Trööts posten (Aal, Raubfisch und dieser hier|supergri). Letztes Jahr konnte ich "nur" nen Brassen von 49cm und 1,43kg posten, immerhin der größte des Jahres


----------



## FangeNichts5

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Moin Leute!
Ich bin zu müde, um noch viel zu schreiben, also hier einfach der Bericht#6
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3351666&postcount=7488


----------



## carpboy112

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

war letztes wochenende angeln 3 brassen der 1.hatte 3kg    2.2,8kg   und der 3. 4,2kg


----------



## yassin

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Wir fangen hier beim Karpfenangeln am laufenden Meter Rotaugen ab 40cm aufwärts die gehen einem schon langsam aufn Sack...|rolleyes
Das erstaunliche ist das sie natürlich abgewachsen sein müssen und auf 20mm Boilies*+*Pop-up beißen |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

War am We. auch zum Fischen:m

wann : 02.06 Uhrzeit: 8-30 -15 h
Wo: Vereinssee
Wie: gefeedert
Köder: Mädels und Pinkys
Fangzeit: 8-45-12h und 14-30h
Fänge: 38 mitlere Brassen, 3 mitlere Rotaugen 
Besonderheiten: -

Gruß
Stefan#h


----------



## nerdwuermle

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

der vermeindliche döbel von fangenichts5 sieht für mich eher nach aland aus - trotzdem petri!


----------



## Fischereiaufseher

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hallöchen liebe friedliche Fischer, |wavey:

nachdem beim Spinnfischen heute nix ging, hab ich meine Feeder mit Mais 30 Minuten ins Wasser gehängt und siehe da: Es gibt doch tatsächlich Fische im Wasser!!!! :vik:

Servus aus dem schönen Frankenland |bigeyes


----------



## FangeNichts5

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



nerdwuermle schrieb:


> der vermeindliche döbel von fangenichts5 sieht für mich eher nach aland aus - trotzdem petri!



ich bin mir ganz sicher, das es ein Döbel ist. Die Schuppen sind schwarz umrandet, der Kopf passt nur zum Döbel, die Lippen sind gelblich, das Maul breit, und die Flossen sind nicht rötlich, zudem ziemlich "torpedoförmig".
Zudem wurde mir beim Wiegen mehrfach versichert, dass es ein Döbel sei
Sonst hab ich hier noch ein zweites Foto


----------



## marcus7

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ohne direkten Vergleich beider Arten: 
abgerundete Rückenflosse = Döbel
eckige Rückenflosse = Aland


achja von hier aus würde ich auch Aland sagen

mfg


----------



## FangeNichts5

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich hab den Fisch hier ja auf Eis liegen, ich guck morgen nochmal nach


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

....sieht doch auch vom Kopf her mehr nach einem Aland aus wie ich finde....Döbel meisst noch etwas bulliger..

mfg sascha


----------



## Lenoc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Also für mich sieht es aus wie eine Hybride beider Arten kann mich natürlich auch irren

grüßl|wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Moin Leute! Ich war eben bei unserer heimischen Kühltruhe. Für mich sieht die Afterflosse ziemlich nach Döbel aus, mag mich aber auch irren#c






Ich werd gleich mal gucken, wie gut der Kopf noch erhalten ist *Kotzsmyley*


----------



## Terraxx

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Mi der Senke :vik:

http://img20.*ih.us/img20/9619/schleieausteufelsseekl.jpg


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

...da hatt die Senke aber ganz schön gerappelt..lach...Ich hatte gar mal nen Zander von 87 cm in der Senke vom Steg aus, daher weiß ich wie sich ein fetter Fisch in dem einen Quadratmeter Netz so macht...
Jedenfalls fettes Petri von mir...echt schöner Fisch..

Hier bei mir laichen die Schleie gerade zur Zeit...daher gerade mal keine Fänge was sie betriff..

Mfg sascha


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Letzte Nacht etwas Beifang beim Schleienangeln. Macht aber nix - werden geräuchert.
Der grösste ca. 70cm.


----------



## Terraxx

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Bei mir gibts kein Beifang #c |bla:


----------



## BraisedBeef107

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

hab vor ein paar wochen meinen ersten größeren fisch gefangen.:q
 einen Schuppenkarpfen mit 84 cm - hat richtig spaß gemacht.
hab nicht mit so nem fisch gerechnet da ich mit maden eigentlich auf barsch aus war.#6


----------



## Matchangler97

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hi Leute
 Ich war eben noch am Wasser und wollte mal kucken was so läauft un hab dann 3 schöne Schleien gefangen von 28, 29 und 39 cm


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen..Ich finde ein paar Bilder dazu wären auch sehr schön anzusehen...

War gestern auch mal wieder on Tour...hier das Pic zum Fisch.

http://img52.*ih.us/img52/4335/dsc02791ea.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


Gruß sascha


----------



## Downbeat

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Wow, Petri zur Tinca. Sowas fehlt mir dieses Jahr noch in meiner Fangliste.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

wann : 18.06 Uhrzeit: 18-22 h 
Wo: Vereinssee
Wie: gefeedert
Köder: Mädels und Pinkys
Fangzeit: 19-22 h
Fänge: 26 Rotaugen , 1 Schleie, 2 Barsche
Besonderheiten: sehr vorsichige Bisse, Schöne Rotaugen -30 cm


----------



## the-big-o

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Erfolgreicher Tag, zu dritt  ..2 karpfen, 1 Schleie mit 3 Pfund und eine menge menge brassen und rotaugen


----------



## andy88fd

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

wann : 23.06.2011
Wo: Aueweiher Fulda
Wie: Grundmontage Freilaufblei
Köder: Laubwurm
Fangzeit: 15-16uhr
Fang: Brasse 50cm 1750g


----------



## Fischereiaufseher

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Moin!

Ich kann einen Brassen von 60 cm und ca. 3 kg vermelden! |supergri

Letzte Woche Freitag gefangen.

|wavey:


----------



## kron4401

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

wann : 27.06.2011
Wo: Mosel, Ortslage Ediger
Wie: Feeder
Köder: Made
Fangzeit: 10-13:30 uhr
Fang: 2 mittlere Rotaugen und jede Menge Köderfische


----------



## LahnHunter

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

wann : 26.06.2011
Wo: Rhein Nähe Eltville
Wie: gefeedert
Köder: Futterkorb und auf'm 10er Haken nur Maden
Fangzeit: 11:10 und 16:30 Uhr
Fänge: 2 Barben und 6 Grundeln zwischendurch
Besonderheiten:  es war mir zu warm auf'm Kopf, wegen der Hitze 

http://img708.*ih.us/img708/7389/barbe64cmlnge.jpg


----------



## Endmin

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

http://img.webme.com/pic/e/endmin/hallo.jpg

http://img.webme.com/pic/e/endmin/hey.jpg

War heute los und hab mich gefühlt wie ein Grillhähnchen.

2 Brassen mit je 1,2 kg/60cm  auf  Maiskette

1 Döbel mit 1,8 kg auf Frolic... wären Döbel doch nur ein wenig mehr Kampfstärker #t

Hat alles zwischen 14 und 18 Uhr an einem kleinen Fluss gebissen.


----------



## Downbeat

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Also erstmal Petri, zu den schönen Fängen der letzten Tage.
Aber Endmin und LahnHunter 11.10-16.30Uhr und 14-18Uhr, Leute seid ihr wahnsinnig? Ich hab nach 19Uhr ein Bierchen am See getrunken und wär beinahe eingegangen vor Hitze.


----------



## Endmin

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hab mich manchmal bin der Badehose in Wassergelegen, aber nochmal würd ich es auch nicht machen :q


----------



## Hannoi1896

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

wann : 30.06 Uhrzeit: 18-22 h 
Wo: Vereinssee
Wie: gefeedert
Köder: Maden
Fangzeit: 18:30
Fänge: Brasse 58cm, 3kg
Besonderheiten: Große Fische sehr träge nach Hitzewelle. Kleine Fische hingegen sehr aktiv


----------



## Reiti no.1

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Wann: 1.07.2011
Wo: Donau
Wie: Frolic Freilaufmontage
Fang: Aitel


----------



## Patze

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hey Leute, hier ist mein erster Fang an der neu erworbenen Feederrute. Solch ein Einstieg macht Freude.

Ort: Wittdün auf Amrum; Vogelkoje Amrum (Vereinssee)
Zeit: 19-23 Uhr
Köder: Maiskorn am 16er Haken
Montage: Futterkorb an der Schlaufenmontage

Habe 2 schöne Schleien gefangen, die erste ist 40 cm lang und wiegt 1040g. Von der zweiten habe ich leider kein Foto, aber sie ist 38cm lang und wiegt 768g. Dazu kommen noch 6 feine Rotaugen von 17-22cm.

Gebissen haben sie von 20-21.30 . Das Wetter war windig und bewölkt.
Habe ein selbstgemischtes Futter verwendet.

Und ich freu mich riesig darüber, das ich als Feeder-Anfänger gleich beim ersten mal so schöne Fische gefangen habe.

Petri Heil.


----------



## Reiti no.1

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

So war heute schon um 6 Uhr an der Donau.Habe mein Dreibein auch gleich mal getestet.
Habe 2 Ruten benutzt. 2mal Durchlaufmontage mit Tauwurm und Frolic.
Um 7 Uhr Biss auf Frolic, Anschlag..... wenig Wiederstand... ein Döbel, das war auch der einzigste Fisch an diesem Tag. Ein Fehlbiss hatte ich auf Tauwurm.


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hallo,

hab da ne kleine Frage zum Futter (Frolic) ?

wie macht man das, Frolic klein machen und dann ins Futterkörbchen oder noch was dazu ?

Wäre echt dankbar wenn mir das jemand erläutern würde !

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Reiti no.1

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Wenn ich mit dem Futterkorb fische (selten) dann benutze ich ein normales Grundfutter und mische zerbröckeltes Frolic bei. Füttere aber meist per Schleuder an.


----------



## Matchangler97

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

War gerade an der sieg und hab eine 41 Bachforelle un zwei gute Döbel gefenage    35 und 39 cm


----------



## Slick

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Eine 55iger Barbe auf Wurm mit Aallockstoff.#q
Die stehen drauf, wie ich bemerkt habe.#6

http://img607.*ih.us/img607/8576/bild0005.jpg


----------



## carp_tim

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

war von freitag bis sontag los und habe zusammen mit kollege 8 karpfen gefangen.
der größte 14 Pfund.
wir haben ca. 10 kilo boilie und haverflocken und paar partikel gefüttert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Alle Achtung, was fütterst Du nur, wenn Du eine Woche ansitzt|uhoh:;+#q


----------



## Meteraal

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Biss zwischendurch beim Barschangeln auf Tauwurm:|supergri


----------



## Pratfall-Bob

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hallo kollegen,

der Fang ist schon etwas älter, aber ich möchte ihn Euch dennoch nicht vorenthalten.

Es war ein schöner Tanz an der Matchrute. 
Fisch ist wohlauf und wieder in seinem Element!

Schönen Abend wünscht


Marcus


----------



## Hannoi1896

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Traumhaft schön |bigeyes

Da packt mich doch wieder die Lust, mal den Schleien nachzustellen :vik:


----------



## Angelzwerg

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hab auch noch was: 
Wollte letztens eigentlich auf Karpfen, da Biss ein Rotauge von 28cm und 270g um 7:00 uhr morgens auf einen Frolic am Haar.


----------



## Angelzwerg

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

P.S.: Bei einem Bild habe ich zum Größenvergleich eine Ü-Ei-Dose nebengelegt!!!


----------



## carp1993

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

hi habe eine 2 kg schleie beim feedern gefangen durfte wieder schwimmen


----------



## Hümpfi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Sers,
Auch mal wieder ne Fangmeldung von mir.
Vor 2 Wochen hatte ich mir zusammen mit meinem Teamkollegen nen Platz in unserem See Angefüttert. Er Angelte am 4 Tag nach dem Füttern Frühs für 3 Stunden mit der Stipprute und fing 9 Karpfen. Ich rückte dann am Nachmittag nach der arbeit mit der Stippe an und konnte 17 Karpfen und einen Brassen mit insgesamt 29 Kilo Landen.

mfg


----------



## Fischereiaufseher

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Wunderschönen guten Abend zusammen!

Habe die Woche bissl auf Karpfen angesessen (Vereins-See). Heraus kamen: Drei Brachsen und eine Schleie. Von Karpfen keine Spur...

Fotos anbei!


----------



## wolf86

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

dere leute,


am freitag hab ich endlich den bann gebrochen und meinen ersten karpfen bei uns im fluss gefangen :vik:

hatte bissl über 9 pfund, gebissen auf frolic. zwar für die ganzen carphunter hier nix besonderes aber für mich echt klasse #6

hatte ne stunde zuvor einen großen verloren hatte ihn ca. 5 minuten im drill dann hat er eine flucht richtung ufer eingeschlagen die schnur ist kurz durchgehängt und der haken hat sich gelöst. n kumpel der dabei war hätt ihn auf 20 pfd. + geschätz hatte auch ordentlich power der bursche, als ich ihn dann kurz an der oberfläche sah um dann kurz darauf den leeren haken einzukurbeln hätt ich mich in arsch beissen können #q#q

mfg


----------



## elroberto

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Gestern am Neckar in Heidelberg den Weißfischen nachgestellt.
Mit der Pose ging nichts, aber auf Sicht an freier Leine mit einem Maiskorn eine schön gefärbte Rotfeder und eine 28er Plötze gefangen. Schwimmen beide weiter ... . Petri den Schleien- und Karpfenfängern!


----------



## Fischereiaufseher

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hi Leute! #h

War heute bissl auf Schleien-Pirsch. Leider hat nur ein Zielfisch gebissen. Dann noch eine 20er Rotfeder und ein 30 cm langer "Ich-weiß-nicht-was-das-ist-Fisch"... #c


----------



## Kanalo Emser

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Mahlzeit, |wavey:

habe heute beim KöFi stippen, im Hemelterbach in Rheine, die Mutter aller Gründlinge gecatcht, sage und schreibe 16 cm lang. |bigeyes Hab leider kein Foto gemacht, weil Handy nicht dabei. Aus Gründen seiner enormen Größe durfte der Fisch wieder in sein Element zurück.
Habe mich grade nochmal schnell in der Literatur schlau gemacht;
Gründlinge werden normal bis 10 cm, in ganz seltenen Fällen bis über 15 cm gefürht. Und sollen paniert, in der Pfanne gebraten sogar sehr wohlschmeckend sein. Hehe... 
Demnach habe ich da wohl einen echt "kapitalen" Gründlinge landen können. :g
Nu ja, für'n D-E-K-Zander derzeit wohl noch etwas zu groß, und für mich für die Pfanne ein bischen zu klein. 

Gruß, R. aus R. #h


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Nachdem ich diese Woche aus dem Urlaub zurückgekommen bin (Mecklenburg, Schwarzer See bei Mirow), will ich hier auch mal ein paar Fänge posten:


*Güster (22,5cm)








Rotauge (~20cm)







Rotfeder (30cm)







Ukelei (~15cm)








*Gefangen wurde natürlich mehr. Insbesondere Rotaugen und Rotfedern gab es reichlich. Ich habe aber nur von jeder Art ein paar wenige, schöne Exemplare fotografiert - leider nur mit dem griffbereiten Handy, weshalb die Qualität zu wünschen übrig lässt...


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Fein, fein aber der letzte ist wohl ein* Ukelei*.|wavey:


----------



## ayron

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Argh mit ner Black Stream auf Köfis.....schäm dich|bla:


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Nee, nee... Die BS lag nur mit im Boot. Die kleinen wurden mit ner DAM Tele 3m und 5-25g geangelt. *g*

PS: Danke Prof für die Aufklärung!


----------



## Fischereiaufseher

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Und wieder der übliche Beifang beim Schleienfischen - nur vom Zielfisch keine Spur...! #c

Aber Rotaugen sind geräuchert auch gut :g


----------



## Fischereiaufseher

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Und wieder ein Schleien-Ansitz ohne Schleien... #q

Dafür dieses mal ein 8-Pfünder-Beifang - auch nicht ganz schlecht! #6


----------



## Endmin

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Fischereiaufseher schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Schleien-Ansitz ohne Schleien... #q
> 
> Dafür dieses mal ein 8-Pfünder-Beifang - auch nicht ganz schlecht! #6



wie bereitest du die Karpfen am liebsten zu?

gruß Tim


----------



## Patrick S.

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Gestern mal wieder ein wenig Feedern gewesen und ein 26er Rotauge gefangen...viele viele Bisse...nur leider konnte ich keinen mehr verwandeln...

War leider meine eigene Schuld...


----------



## Fischereiaufseher

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hallo Endmin! #h

Karpfen dieser Größe werden bei mir in "Steaks" zerlegt und dann geräuchert!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Patrick S.

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Fischereiaufseher schrieb:


> Hallo Endmin! #h
> 
> Karpfen dieser Größe werden bei mir in "Steaks" zerlegt und dann geräuchert!
> 
> Viele Grüße



Sind aber auch panniert und gebraten eine leckere Sache...#6


----------



## Backfire

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Am Donnerstag habe ich, wenn mir keine mal beim feedern unerkannt durchgeschlüpft ist, meine erste Rotfeder gefangen (bin ja praktisch noch Anfänger). Rotaugen, Brassen, Ukelei, mal ne Güster, ja, aber so weit ich mich erinnere hatte ich noch nie eine Rotfeder.
Eigentlich sollte sie ja ein Aal werden, aber irgendwie hab ich diesen Sommer die Seuche. 
Leider musste ich sie abschlagen, da sie zu tief geschluckt hatte. Ein Mitangler hat sie jedoch mitgenommen und wollte sie Braten. So ist sie dann nicht umsonst gestorben. 32cm hatte sie, das ist dann ja schon "Pfannengröße".





mfg Backi


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich fürchte, dass ich dich enttäuschen muss. Für mich sieht das nicht nach Rotfeder aus. Zum einen sitzt die Rückenflosse im Verhältnis zu den Bauchflossen zu weit vorne und zum anderen sind die Schuppen zu klein und zu viele (über 50 habe ich gezählt - 40 bis 43 sollten es sein...) Außerdem sind die Flossen der Rotfedern üblicherweise sehr stark rot ausgeprägt.

PS: Ich würde ja auf einen Aland tippen...


----------



## Backfire

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Wir hatten uns den Fisch zu zweit angesehen und schwankten bei der Bestimmung zwischen Aland und Rotfeder.
Ich habe nur das Rotauge aufgrund des Rückenflossenansatzes ausgeschlossen. Der Mitangler meinte Rotfeder, und ich hab ihm das geglaubt.
Nun gut, einen Aland hatte ich bewusst auch noch nicht.
Und jetzt weiß ich ja wie die aussehen, dann kann ja beim nächsten mal nichts schiefgehen. |thinkerg:

mfg Backi


----------



## Fischereiaufseher

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hallo!

Sicher keine Rotfeder. Ich habe mal ein Foto einer "reinrassigen" Rotfeder angehängt - zum Vergleich.

Ich denke es ist ein Hybrid - kommt bei Weißfischen oft vor. Sieht für mich wie eine Mischung aus Rotauge und Brachse oder Güster aus!

Gruß


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Meine auch das es sich da eher um einen Hybriden handelt..

Gruß


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Alle immer mit ihren Hybridtheorien...|rolleyes

Nix für ungut, aber das Tier sieht doch einfach nur aus, wie ein Aland, ohne wenn und aber. #c

- endständiges Maul
- 55 bis 60 Schuppen (habe 58 gezählt)
- konkave Afterflosse
- silbrige Farbe
- rötliche und dunkle, gräuliche Flossen

Wieso muss man aus jedem Tier nen Hybriden machen?!|kopfkrat


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Weil man selber nicht weiß was es ist und das am besten damit überdecken kann wenn man sagt das es ein Hybride ist. Denn dann hat man nicht selber schuld das man es nicht erkennt, sondern die Mischung ist Schuld,  und man kann selber noch glänzen weil man ja weiß das es ein Hybride ist.


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Weil man selber nicht weiß was es ist und das am besten damit überdecken kann wenn man sagt das es ein Hybride ist. Denn dann hat man nicht selber schuld das man es nicht erkennt, sondern die Mischung ist Schuld,  und man kann selber noch glänzen weil man ja weiß das es ein Hybride ist.




Nur nochmal dazu..|krach:

Hybriden sind keine Seltenheit und auch keine Fabelwesen und kommen daher mehr als häufig vor.

Bei mir sieht ein Aland in der Größe (was natürlich auch immer zu berücksichtigen ist) halt etwas anders aus. Ein paar Bilder von stattlichen Alanden kann man auch bei Google leicht finden.

Da ich nun kein Anfänger mehr bin und meinen Schein nun auch schon paar Tage habe, denke ich das es sich lediglich um unterschiedliche Meinungen handelt worauf und auf welchem Wissen auch immer basierend,würde mir dennoch nicht anmaßen die Mitglieder auf Grund deren Außsage einfach nach Ihrem oft fälschlich angenommenen Wesen zu katalogisieren.#c(Warum auch immer jemanden danach sein möge)|kopfkrat
Aber das steht natürlich jedem frei und das ist auch gut so.|rolleyes

Denke ein Forum ist eher dazu da sich untereinander auszutauschen und viel Spaß/Witz usw..miteinander zu haben..mag sein das ich da auch falsch liege..

Ich jedenfalls nehme jedenfalls einfach auch diese Meinung mit viel Humor hin. |supergri

|wavey:
Gruß


----------



## the-big-o

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hallo Leute,

wie siehts bei euch in letzter Zeit aus mit den Friedfischen? Das Wasser muss ja mittlerweile Badewannen-Temperaturen erreichen, stört das die Fische bzw beeinträchtigt sie das im Beißverhalten?


----------



## elroberto

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Zu den Temperaturen kann ich nur von heute berichten:
Es hat morgens geregnet, und ab Mittag war es heiß und unsagbar schwül.
Wir waren an der Neckarwiese in Heidelberg grillen und ich habe mich mit meiner Matchrute, den Krautfeldern und den Fischen beschäftigt. 
Meinen Döbelrekord aufgestellt (42cm), einen weiteren großen verloren, dann noch einen Dickkopf 36cm und viele (wirklich viele) und recht große und dicke Plötzen gefangen (25-30cm).
Vier von den Fischen lagen gingen direkt auf den Grill ... 

Gebissen hat es die ganze Zeit, auch noch in der Dunkelheit. Ich war ab 7 Uhr abends am Wasser; gepackt haben wir gegen halb zehn.

Grüße und Petri Heil!


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

@FISHHARD: Du hast selbstverständlich recht - es gibt sehr häufig Hybriden in den verschiedensten Gewässern. Vermutlich sogar mehr, als augenscheinlich erkennbar, wenn man auf die tatsächliche DNA abstellt. Allerdings solltest du auch berücksichtigen, dass "reinrassige" Fische auch von Gewässer zu Gewässer (und sogar innerhalb eines einzigen) vollkommen unterschiedlich aussehen können, was z.B. den Körperbau und die Farbe angeht. Deshalb sollte man erstmal auf allgemeingültige Merkmale abstellen, wie eben z.B. die Anzahl der Schuppen an der Seitenlinie. Und der Fisch auf dem Foto erfüllt ALLE objektiven Merkmale eines Alands und sieht zudem (sicherlich gewässerabhängig) wie einer aus, weshalb ich davon ausgehen darf, dass es sich auch um einen Aland handelt.


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



FISHHARD schrieb:


> Nur nochmal dazu..|krach:
> 
> Hybriden sind keine Seltenheit und auch keine Fabelwesen und kommen daher mehr als häufig vor.
> 
> Bestreite ich nicht.
> 
> Bei mir sieht ein Aland in der Größe (was natürlich auch immer zu berücksichtigen ist) halt etwas anders aus. Ein paar Bilder von stattlichen Alanden kann man auch bei Google leicht finden.



Ich habe ja auch nicht Dich gemeint sondern eine allgemeine Antwort gegeben. Wenn bei einer Frage "welcher Fisch ist das" im Schnitt 30 Antworten kommen, dann sind 25 davon meist nur Hybride oder Fischname ohne eine einzige Angabe warum. Sorry aber da glaube ich nicht das die sich wirklich mit dem Fisch beschäftigt haben sondern oft einfach nur etwas schreiben wollten. Ansonsten wäre es ja kein Problem das zu begründen. Ich selber nehme solche Antworten als geraten hin, eben weil sie mir zeigen die können ihre Aussage nicht einmal simpelst begründen, wieso sollten sie dann noch aufwendig den identifiziert haben (mit zählen, ect.). Die restlichen 5 sind dann wenigstens begründet, wobei meist auch nur 1-2 auch gleich Schuppen gezählt, ect. haben.

Ob ich die falsch einschätze, naja mag sein, aber wieso sollte man jemanden der nur ein Wort schreibt ohne Begründung so einschätzen das er sich lange mit dem Bild beschäftigt hat. Daggegen spricht ja das seine Aussage nur 5 Sek Zeit bekommen hat. 

Wie gesagt es war nicht auf Dich bezogen, es war auch durchaus mit Humor geschrieben, aber es steckt eben auch ein ernster kern da mit drin. Denn von einer Antwort Rotauge, Döbel, Aland, ect. hat doch keiner was. Oder würdest Du dann sagen, das stimmt natürlich was der erst beste schreibt? Dann würde ich mal fragen warum stimmt das, wie begründest Du das? Die Antwort wäre dann, naja ein mir unbekannter Forenuser, der evt. 12 Jahre alt ist und so einen Fisch nur von Bildern kennt, hat das gesagt. Das muss also stimmen. |supergri 
Und ganz ehrlich, Du hast auch eine vermutung aufgrund bestimmter Faktoren und willst dann doch auch wissen warum sieht einer das anders, was hast Du falsch gemacht/übersehen, ect. Von daher sind solche Antworten wie "das ist ein Hybride" punkt nicht hilfreich.

Aber ok wir werden off Topic hier.

Zur Frage wie die Fische beißen, ich habe das Gefühl dieses Jahr läuft es sehr schlecht. Das selbe Thema hatten wir gestern in Holland beim Angeln wo nach 4 Stunden 1700g hoch waren, gefolgt von 1200g, 1000g und 960g. Die Woche vorher mit zwei Mann beim Tandemangeln über 6 Stunden waren es auch wenige Fische, wir hatten mit 2 Kg Platz 5, Platz 2 hatte 2 dicke Brassen dabei und so 3,5 Kg. Auch die anderen gestern konnten ähnliches berichten, wenig Fisch und geringe Gewichte die letzten Wochen.


----------



## Forellenfan97

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich angle normalerweise nur an Privaten Seen hier im Schwabenländle und da ich meinen Schein erst im September mache Hab ich letzte Woche meinen Jugendfischereischein geholt und zu meinem Opa nach Neumarkt i.d.Oberpfalz gefahren.Wir waren 3 mal am Ludwig-Main-Donau Kanal auf Friedfisch(Der eigentliche Zielfisch war der Karpfen).In den 3Tagen Hab ich 3 Schleien die größte hatte 1,5 kg die kleinste 1kilo,2Brassen die je 4 Pfund hatten und 4 Karpfen davon waren 2 um die 3pfund,1 hatte gute 4pfund der größte mit 7 Pfund.
Petri!


----------



## carphunter1678

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich war letzden Sonntag an der Ruhr, nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten hat es dann doch geklappt.
Ich konnte 7 Alande von 25 bis knapp 40cm fangen, ein schönes Rotauge und einen kleinen Barsch und einen 36cm Barsch.
Das Rotauge fing ich auf Made an der Feederrute, die Alande auf Mais, den kleinen Barsch auf einen 1er Mepps und den großen Barsch auf einen 6er GuFi.
Als Futter habe ich den Zammataro Ruhr mix mit Zammataro Brassen benutzt eine halbe Dose Mais, und als "Flavour" mein Lieblingsgetränk "Red Bull".

gruß Dennis


----------



## barnidog

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Bin ich hier jetzt richtig oder falsch?   
  Am freitag war ich mit der bolo-rute an der elbe auf brassen aus. 
Dann ein biss, langer drill der mir schon von verhalten komisch vorkam. 
Und was ich dann in kescher landete hätte ich nie erwartet....
Ein schöner 58cm Zander, gebissen auf zwei Maden an 12er mono


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich habe auch mal wieder was zu vermelden:

Am vergangenen Donnerstag war ich mal wieder am Rhein unterwegs. Nach anfänglichem (erfolglosen) Spinnfischen um den Buhnenkopf herum (man konnte die Rapfen springen sehen...), baute ich um. Eine Rute mit Grundblei und Wurm auf Aal und eine Rute mit Futterkorb und Made auf Barbe. An der Aalrute gab es zaghafte Zupfer, die ich aber allesamt, selbst mit viel Geduld, nicht verwerten konnte. Hatte ohnehin den Eindruck, dass es sich dabei eher um Grundeln gehandelt hatte, die mir die Würmer vom Haken gefressen haben. Auf der Feederrute hatte ich den ganzen Abend zwei Bisse. Der erste brachte eine fast kapitale Grundel zum Vorschein und kurz nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit zuckte die Rutenspitze dann richtig. Anhieb - sitzt! Endlich mal wieder ein "richtiger" Fisch... Zum Vorschein kam dann eine schöne Barbe von 32cm Länge, sauber vorne am Rüssel gehakt. Meine erste Barbe überhaupt.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Zum Vorschein kam dann eine schöne Barbe von 32cm Länge, sauber vorne am Rüssel gehakt. Meine erste Barbe überhaupt.




ähmmm, das Foto zeigt die Maulpartie recht unscharf.

Hatte die Barbe Barteln, oder hast Du eine Nase gefangen ? 

Sieht mir irgendwie stark danach aus.


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich geb zu, das Bild ist in der Mundpartie wirklich unscharf. War etwas schwierig, auf die Schnelle n vernünftiges Bild mit dem Handy zu schießen, weil das einzige Licht das der Kopflampe war. Ich kann dir aber versichern, dass es eine Barbe war - ist doch recht gut von einer Nase zu unterscheiden mit dem fleischigen Rüssel und den Barteln, die dieser Fisch hatte.  Außerdem gibt es wohl nicht viele Weißfische, die derart muskulös sind und sich dadurch so hart anfühlen. Hätte gerne n besseres Bild gemacht, aber da der Fisch nicht mal Mindestmaß (hier 35cm) hatte, wollte ich ihn nicht lange quälen, sondern schnell wieder seinem Element übergeben. Hier nochmal ein Bild, das ein Kumpel auf die schnelle gemacht hat. Ist qualitativ nicht wirklich besser, aber aus ner anderen Perspektive - vielleicht dadurch besser zu erkennen:


----------



## worldstyler207

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

fahr samstag mit nem kumpel zum grundangeln auf karpfen werd berichten,hab vor kurzem noch ein schuppi von 67cm länge und geschätzten 8bis 10 pfund auf schwimmbrot gefange.


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



worldstyler207 schrieb:


> fahr samstag mit nem kumpel zum grundangeln auf karpfen werd berichten,hab vor kurzem noch ein schuppi von 67cm länge und geschätzten 8bis 10 pfund auf schwimmbrot gefange.


nicht schlecht#6


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

ich war Montag

 am Hafen in Kappeln und habe gezielt auf  Weißfisch gefischt, weil alle sagen das es in Kappeln keine Rotaugen  gibt.

Ich fischte von 19:00 bis 22:00 und fing 1 Aland und 5 Rotaugen.
Also ich kann euch nur sagen das es echt Spass macht auf Weißfisch in der Schlei zu fischen. lg


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich war gestern nochmal am Vater Rhein unterwegs (bei Bonn) und habe zwei Ruten ausgelegt. Eine mit Futterkorb und Maden und eine mit Wurm.

Auf die Feederrute hatte ich viele Bisse, von denen ich leider nicht alle verwerten konnte. Letztenendes landen konnte ich drei Rotaugen, von denen das größte 24,5cm hatte. Direkt vor meinen Füßen verlor ich einen Brassen (wäre mein erster gewesen) von geschätzten 35 - 40cm, der sich interessanterweise nicht durch ein Zucken der Rutenspitze bemerkbar machte, sondern indem er auf mich zu geschwommen kam und die Schnur erschlaffte. Und im Drill ist mir wohl noch eine gute Barbe ausgestiegen. Der Kampf war super zu spüren, aber leider plötzlich weg...

Auf die Wurmrute gab es einen richtigen Biss. Den bemerkte ich allerdings erst beim Einholen, was erstaunlich ist, weil sich ein 21er Barsch den Wurm gegönnt hatte. Gehört hier nicht hin - wollte es nur erwähnen, um den Tag zu komplettieren.

Mein Begleiter hatte ebenfalls einen Barsch auf Wurm mit Grundblei und einen Biss, der leider nur einen Zander erahnen lässt, denn: Köder war eine Grundel von 5 - 7cm. Diese wurde dann von einer Grundel von geschätzten 15cm geschluckt,  wodurch diese gehakt wurde. An der doch recht harten Rute machte sich das nicht bemerkbar, weshalb die dort wohl ne Weile gezappelt hat. Am Ende zeigte die große Grundel deutliche Bissspuren und war tot als sie eingeholt wurde. Von dem vermuteten Zander keine Spur...


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri,

wobei es im Fluß ganz normal ist das die Feederspitze bei einem Biß dann schlapp wird.


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Naja, ich hab keine spezielle Feederrute, sondern ne "normale" Telerute mit nem WG von 80-250g. Ist ne Cormoran Carbostar X, die ich mal aufm Flohmarkt ergattert habe...


----------



## Hannoi1896

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab keine spezielle Feederrute, sondern ne "normale" Telerute mit nem WG von 80-250g. Ist ne Cormoran Carbostar X, die ich mal aufm Flohmarkt ergattert habe...



Wie willste denn mit dem Ding die Bisse erkennen? #d

Also mit so einer Rute merkste kleine Fische nicht. Ich würde mit einem Futterkorb am Helikopter-Rig und Selbsthakmontage angeln.


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Also das Rotauge von vielleicht 10cm gestern habe ich gemerkt. Man muss halt nur aufmerksam hinschauen. 

Und mit weniger WG braucht man bei uns am Rhein nicht anfangen...


----------



## carphunter1678

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich bin heute Nachmittag an der Ruhr bei Hattingen, ich werde mal Berichten wie es gelaufen ist.

gruß Dennis


----------



## Fischereiaufseher

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

War gestern mit einem Freund gute 6 Stunden am Wasser (Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal nahe Forchheim).

Bereits nach gut 30 Minuten hat es an meiner Feederrute "geklappert". Auf einen 10 mm Erdbeerboilie (wollte eigentlich eine dicke Brachse fangen) ist ein 18-Pfünder Spiegler (70 cm) eingestiegen - siehe Bild!!! #6

Nach Umbau auf Wurm gab's nur noch Grundeln, also wieder zurück zum guten Miniboilie. Gute 2 Stunden später dann der "Zielfisch": Brachse, 57 cm, 5 Pfund. Ganz ordentlich. Danach war Ruhe (außer Grundeln).

Mein Freund hat noch einen 63er Aal aus dem Wasser gezaubert. Ein schöner Angelabend!


----------



## worldstyler207

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

da bin ich wieder,danke für das kommentar boot.Ich und mein kumpel konnten 25 fische fangen.hab noch ne schöne 41 cm schleie gefangen


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Am Mittwoch durfte ich mal wieder feststellen, dass Feedern super ist! Ich habe es derzeit nicht unbedingt auf eine bestimmte Fischart abgesehen, sondern lasse mich ein bisschen überraschen, was im Rhein so rumschwimmt. Gestern gab es neben drei Rotaugen auch noch einen schönen Aland von 32cm - sicher kein Riese, aber mein erster. 






Außerdem gab es kurz vorm Ende noch einen kleinen Wels von 34cm - ebenfalls mein erster. :m


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri Heil!

Da könnt` ich meine beiden Karauschen ja auch mal hier zeigen.|kopfkrat

:m







Click this bar to view the small image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Die rechte scheint ja n ziemlicher Brummer zu sein. 
Darf ich fragen, wie groß die war?


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Die kleinere ca. 2Pf. die größere ein bissl mehr.
Es täuscht auf dem Bild etwas. So viel größer, wie es scheint, war sie nicht.
:k


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

wem hast'n das Bild geklaut?:m
Gruß A


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wem hast'n das Bild geklaut?:m
> Gruß A



|splat2:

Selbst ist das Handyfoto . . . ähhh . . . oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri Andy!!!!


----------



## tinca88

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri zu den Karauschen!!
DA werde ich echt richtig neidisch, da mein absoluter Lieblingsfisch, aber leider habe ich hier kein Gewässer wo sie oft vorkommt|gr::c


----------



## Cottons Papagei

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

endlich hats mit der schleie auch mal bei mir geklappt.. ewig versucht und heute war stichtag!! geilo... 41cm.. ich bin erfreut..:q


----------



## ehrwien

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil!
> 
> Da könnt` ich meine beiden Karauschen ja auch mal hier zeigen.|kopfkrat
> 
> :m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click this bar to view the small image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________


Petri!

Da wäre Matze Koch ja neidisch drauf. Er hat bei der 100€-Aktion in 24h keine halbpfündige fangen können...


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

War er mal wieder mit der falschen Methode unterwegs? ;-)
Das die in unseren Gewässern drin sind kann ich bestätigen, von daher kann es daran nicht liegen.

Petri zu den Fängen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ops.

Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass so viele Gefallen an großen Karauschen finden.
Ich angle jedes Jahr nicht nur Schleien und Karpfen und sonstige, sondern auch Karauschen in sehr ansehnlichen Größen gezielt.
Karauschen PB bisher 1,6kg. Größere scheint es in meinen Gewässern nicht zu geben.
Es ist nicht selten recht schwierig, große Karauschen zu fangen, schwieriger noch als Schleien. Speziell dort wo es sie nicht in Massen gibt.
Ich würde Matze ja mal mitnehmen und ihm zeigen wie das geht wenn er Bock hat so weit zu fahren.

Diese Saison geht leider langsam zu Ende aber evtl. gibt es noch welche. Dann mache ich auch mal wieder Bilder. Ansonsten nächste Saison mehr davon.


----------



## Hannoi1896

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Traumhaft schöne Fische #6


----------



## dimak

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Wirklich tolle Fische!


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Gestern gabs beim Feedern eine Barbe (~30cm), ein kleines Rotauge und dazu noch fünf oder sechs Brassen - die ersten meiner noch jungen Anglerkarriere. Der größte hatte genau 40cm. Als Köder dienten Maden und geangelt wurde am Rhein nahe Bonn.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Fein.#6

Weiter so.


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Wenn's so weitergeht, muss ich glaub ich mal über nen größeren Kescher nachdenken - der Klodeckel wurde schon relativ knapp bei dem Standardmodell vom PennyMarkt, das ich momentan habe... Und die können ja doch noch deutlich größer werden.^^


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Wenn's so weitergeht, muss ich glaub ich mal über nen größeren Kescher nachdenken



Das solltest Du dann wirklich machen. Meine größte Barbe aus dem Rhein bei Düsseldorf hatte 82 cm. Das sind 82 cm purer Energie, wenn Du da keinen passenden kescher hast, bist Du schnell 2ter Sieger.:c


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Gestern beim Schleien Ansitz mit 2 Bekannten insgesammt 12 Tinca´s. Gute Durchschnittsgröße. Heute ich alleine 7 schöne Tinca´s bis 42 cm. Weitere 3 Karauschen, die größte 36 cm und fast so hoch wie lang ! Und eine gewaltige Schleie von 60 + sprengte kurz vor der Landung im Kraut mit einen Kopfschütteln noch das 20er Vorfach. Misst...Und ich war so dicht davor sie einzutüten. Man hatte die Dampf drauf...dachte es sei ein 10 Pfünder Karpfen zuerst,so wie die Bremse ging..
Na ja vieleicht beim nächsten mal..ich komme wieder...

Gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich war gestern, bei dem schönen Wetter, nochmal los dicke Karauschen suchen und bin dann nachts auch fündig geworden.:m


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

@Professor Tinca
..sieht echt gut aus...tolles Bild und schöne Stelle zum Ansitzen..
Petri zu den schönen Karauschen Dir.

Gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*



FISHHARD schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> ..sieht echt gut aus...tolles Bild und schöne Stelle zum Ansitzen..
> Petri zu den schönen Karauschen Dir.
> 
> Gruß



Danke.
Nachmittags war es noch schön warm(sieht man ja) aber die Nächte werden langsam ziemlich kühl.|pfisch:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


>


----------



## pizza123

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

hier ein paar friedfischfänge von mir


----------



## Hannoi1896

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Wow wirklich schöne Fische. An der Frisur musste noch arbeiten. :vik:


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

@pizza123

Sauber...schöne Strecke und tolle Fische kann man da nur sagen..weiter so..


----------



## pizza123

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

und noch ein paaar fänge


----------



## Downbeat

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Top, weiter so!
Was machst du eigentlich mit den Fischen?


----------



## pizza123

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

also einteil behalte ich und denn andren teil bekommen dann nachbarn und ein kumpel in meim alter der auch angelt ( wenn er nix fängt )...
meine oma bratet die fische immer oder dünnstt sie mit gemüse im backofen


----------



## Cottons Papagei

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

heute hat ne 36er goldorfe an der pose auf made gebissen und ne feine 57er regenbogenforelle.. der ausflug hat sich heute gelohnt würd ich sagen.. ansonsten noch nen paar kleine döbel und zwei rotaugen die mir vor dem ufer von hechten vom haken gerissen wurden..


----------



## Dr. Ott'l

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hallo alle zusammen,
bin am Freitag los um die ein oder andere Brasse zu fangen.
Das Wetter war Wunderbar und ich hatte den ganzen Tag zeit,also bin ich so gegen halb Zehn los an mein "Hausgewässer",war echt klasse,hab zwar keine Brasse gefangen,nur Ein Paar Rotaugen und zwei schöne Döbel.
Kurz vorn Einpacken hatte ich dann noch einen " Biss " auf den ich hätte verzichten können,war nei mortz fummelei bis 
ich den Kameraden von der Leine hatte

mfg Dr. Ott´l


----------



## Hümpfi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

So nun auchmal wieder ein Post von mir nach Langer Zeit.
Leider finde ich in diesem jahr einfach keine Zeit um das Forum regelmäßig aufzusuchen.
In denn Letzden 2 Monaten habe ich mich intensiv mit dem Method Feedern beschäftigt, und teilweise wahre Sternstunden erlebt. An unserem Vereinsgewässer das einen sehr guten Bestand an Satzkarpfen (bis 10 Pfund) aufweist hat diese Methode eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe. In der Prallen Sommersonne die noch bis vor ein paar Wochen herschte waren 12-17 Karpfen in 4 Stunden normalität.
Zur kleinen Abwechslung habe ich mir dann auchmal eine Stelle zum Stippen in einem anderen Vereinsgewässer angelegt. Das war Wirklich ein Unvergesslicher Tag, in 4 Stunden konnte ich 17 Karpfen mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 29,5 Kilo Landen - Persönlicher Rekord in diesem Gewässer!!!
Dann waren wir noch vor 4 Wochen mit der Jugengruppe ein Wochenende beim Angelzelten in Sulzfeld. Genauso wie letzdes Jahr einsame Spitze. Der See ist fast schon Überbesetzt mit Karpfen von 100-knapp 700 gramm. In einer 4 Stunden Session konnte ich an der Kopfrute 21,54 Kilo (geschätzt 60-70) Fische Fangen. Ein Hochgenuss=)
Vor 2 Wochen hab ich einen Jungen aus der Verwandtschaft meiner Freundin mal mit ans Wasser genommen. Zusammen fingen wir 13 Karpfen.
Diese Wochende werd ich wohl mal wieder nach Sand am main gehen und ein paar Brassen Fangen. Letztes Wochende war dort ein kleines Fischen und da wurde wirklich sehr gut gefangen.

mfg


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Heute Morgen von 7 Uhr bis 10:30 Uhr 6 Schleie mit der Match..Köder war wiedermal der Wurm und Futter zerhackte Würmer,mehr nicht.Leider waren die Schleie nicht wirklich riesig (30-35 cm) aber trotzdem schön anzusehen.

Gruß


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Moin!
Hier noch eine schöne Schleie von mir(etwas komische Form...)

Hätte sie das normale Schwanzstück gehabt, wäre sie sicherlich an die 60 cm rangekommen.
So hatte sie "nur" 55 cm.
WO?: in einem unbekannten Land
Wann?: Vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit
Köder?: Kunstmade + 3 echte
Gekämpft hat sie viel viel stärker als Schleien in vergleichbarer Grösse. Genau ein Jahr davor habe ich sie schonmal gefangen.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Downbeat

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Schickes Tier! Petri


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Eine Schleien-Roulade.:m

Petri Heil!#h


----------



## bobbl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Das ist mit Abstand der niedlichste Fisch, den ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## elroberto

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*




Nicht direkt ein Friedfisch, biss aber auf 2 Regenwürmer am 10er Haken und 0,22er Schnur in der Flussmitte ... .
Hab an diesem Tag 3 davon gefangen und sonst nichts. ...


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ist doch en schönes Tierchen! Petri Heil
Gruss ROY


----------



## elroberto

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Stimmt, da gebe ich dir recht. Das ... sonst nichts ... bezog sich auch nicht auf meinen etwaigen Unmut, sondern eher auf die Tatsache, dass ich verblüfft war, mit solchem Gerät diese putzigen Racker gefangen zu haben.
Petri Heil auch für die kommenden Angeltrips!


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

War vorhin nochmal für ne gute Stunde am Wasser...Fazit..Eine Schöne Schleie um die 45 cm und ein fettes Rotauge...Hatte leider keine Cam dabei..Beide durften wieder witer paddeln

Gruß


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Vorgestern gabs am Rhein bei Bonn ein Rotauge (~15cm), einen Babyrapfen (~15cm), einen untermaßigen Aal (43cm) und meine erste maßige Barbe mit 50,5cm. Alles beim Feedern mit 5 Maden am 6er Haken gefangen.


----------



## LahnHunter

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

*WO: Rhein, Nähe Walluf,  von ca. 09:00 bis 16:00 Uhr
  Wann: Sonntag, 16.10.2011
  Fisch: 10:00 Uhr Grundel (grrrrr), 13:30 Uhr schöne Brasse
  Mit: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder 4,20 m, WG 180
  Montage: Tangle Boom, 140 Gramm Futterkorb + Futter
  Köder: 4 Maden auf 10er Haken **Gamakatsu LS3614F*

Superschöner Sonntag am Rhein, geschützte Bucht, habe zeitweise im T-Shirt dort gesessen und mich mit nur einer Rute und viel Sonne total entspannt.

http://img11.*ih.us/img11/5885/walluf16102011d.jpg


http://img707.*ih.us/img707/2944/walluf16102011i.jpg

Gruß von der Lahn #h


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Irgendwie scheint der Friedfisch-Thread ja einzuschlafen... Bevor hier alle in einen tiefen Winterschlaf fallen, möchte ich mit meinem Bericht von gestern mal wieder ein bisschen Leben in die Bude bringen. #h

Ich war gestern relativ kurz von ca. 17:30 Uhr bis um 21:00 Uhr bei Bonn am Rhein mit der Feederrute unterwegs. Das Wetter war zwar dicht bewölkt, aber mit geschätzten 15 Grad selbst nach Sonnenuntergang noch sehr mild für Anfang November. Zwecks kürzerer Anfahrt wählte ich mit einem Kollegen mal eine für uns unbekannte Angelstelle, die sehr nah an der Fahrrinne verlief. Da ich es auf Barben abgesehen hatte, war mir das natürlich sehr recht.

Nichts desto trotz - der Rhein ist und bleibt ein gieriges Gewässer. Nach ca. einer bis anderthalb Stunden hatte ich bereits das vierte Vorfach und den zweiten Futterkorb montieren müssen. #q Nicht weil ich Fische im Drill verloren hatte, sondern weil sich entweder der Haken oder der Futterkorb unwiderruflich in der Steinpackung (teilweise nur 3m vor meinen Füßen) festgesetzt hatte. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich dann doch schon ziemlich genervt, aber was sollte ich machen. Für einen Platzwechsel war ich zu faul und für einen Abbruch der Angelsession war meine Laune dann doch noch zu gut und auch noch zu viel Futter angemischt. |rolleyes

Naja, nachdem der 140g-Futterkorb abgerissen war, stellte ich fest, dass das mein letzter in dieser Gewichtsklasse gewesen war. Jetzt hatte ich die Wahl: 170g oder 110g? Ich entschied mich für den leichteren Körb, da dieser mehr Futter fasste und die 60g Unterschied auch nichts daran änderten, dass der Korb in der Strömung einige Meter wandern würde. Also schnell neu montiert und weiter gings...

Futterkorb befüllten, neue Maden an den Haken, auswerfen, den Korb ca. 5 bis 10 Meter durch die Futterspur wandern lassen und dann hoffen, dass er mit geschlossenem Rollenbügel liegen bleibt. Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit dann der erste Biss. Anschlag! Sitzt der Haken, oder sitzt er nicht. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, weil der 110g-Futterkorb sich gegen die Strömung eh immer schwer einkurbeln lässt. Doch da spüre ich die ersten Schläge in der Rute. Ich habe also einen Fisch am Haken und es ist definitiv keine Grundel! :m Schnell den Kescher gegriffen und den Fisch relativ schnell und problemlos bis auf 3 Meter vor meine Füße gedrillt. Jetzt sehe ich ihn: Eine schöne Barbe schlägt noch zwei, drei mal wütend mit der Schwanzflosse, dass das Wasser spritzt, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass sie schließlich mit dem Kescher zum Landgang überredet wird. Mit 46cm ist sie ein schöner Fisch für zuhause und darf mit. Ab und zu muss man seiner Freundin ja auch mal einen Fisch mit nach Hause bringen, wenn sie schon so tolerant mit dem Hobby des Freundes umgeht... 







Danach war der Optimismus natürlich zurückgekehrt, den wir eigentlich schon hatten, als wir uns die Stelle Stunden vorher ausgesucht hatten. Und der nächste Biss ließ nicht lange auf sich warten, war aber kaum zu sehen, nicht zuletzt, weil die Feederrute in der harten Rheinströmung ohnehin jede Welle, jedes Versetzen des Korbes und insbesondere jedes vorbeifahrende Schiff anzeigt, als sei ein riesen Fisch eingestiegen. Deshalb wäre mir der kleine Zupfer fast entgangen. Wäre allerdings nicht dramatisch gewesen, denn es handelte sich bei dem gehakten Fisch um eine der obligatorischen Grundeln, die jeder Rheinangler zur Genüge kennt. |smash: Erstaunlicherweise sollte es die letzte und einzige Grundel für diesen Abend bleiben.

Etliche Futterkörbe und Maden und Zigaretten später dann aber doch endlich wieder ein richtiger Biss. Und der hatte es (für mich als Neuangler) durchaus in sich. Zuerst dachte ich an einen Hänger, aber schnell war aufgrund der Schläge in der Rute klar, dass ich erneut meinen Zielfisch Barbe am Haken hatte. Und es war auch klar, dass dieser Fisch größer war, als der letzte, vermutlich sogar mein PB... Nach einem schwierigeren Drill gegen die harte Rheinströmung konnte ich schließlich eine wunderschöne Barbe mit 64cm Länge landen. 






Da ich schon einen Fisch für zuhause eingepackt hatte und dieser wunderschöne und gut genährte Fisch sicherlich noch viele Nachfahren bringen kann, durfte er nach dem schnellen Foto wieder in sein Element zurück, da er (wie bisher interessanterweise alle meine Barben) sauber vorne am Rüssel gehakt war. Gewogen habe ich ihn daher nicht, schätze ihn aber auf 2,5 bis 3kg... Natürlich tatsächlich meine neuer Rekord! :m


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Super!#6

Petri Heil!

#h


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Dankeschön! #h

PS: Fast vergessen - es war quasi das Jungfernangeln mit meiner neuen Feederrute Sänger MP-1 Heavy Feeder (3,90m - WG bis 180g). Sehr schöner Stecken für kleines Geld bei Askari geschossen.


----------



## esox1000

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Petri, Barbendrills können süchtig machen.
Bei uns laufen sie momentan mehr als gut, konnte zusammen mit Angelkollegen die letzten drei Ansitze insgesamt mehr als 30 Barben verhaften (bis 70cm).
Topköder war/ist Kombination Maiskorn mit Maden.

Gruß esox


----------



## LahnHunter

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

*WO: Rhein, Hattenheim,  von ca. 11:00 bis 16:00 Uhr
  Wann: Samstag, 05.11.2011
  Fisch: 15:15 Uhr schöne kampfstarke Barbe, ca. 65-70 cm, released
  Mit: Balzer Heavy Feeder, WG 280**
  Montage: Tangle Boom, 140 Gramm Futterkorb + Futter
  Köder: 4 Maden auf 10er Haken **Gamakatsu LS3614F*

Viel zu warm für November, habe mittags im T-Shirt da gesessen, wo normalerweise im November der Nebel auf dem Wasser liegen sollte.

Kein Biss, nicht einmal eine Grundel bis zum Barbenkontakt.

Bild von der Barbe ging leider nicht, weil ich Sie gleich wieder freigelassen habe. Sie hat einen so tollen Kampf geliefert und dies wurde zum Jahresabschluss belohnt.

Hier aber die Stelle an der ich den Tag verbracht habe:

http://img805.*ih.us/img805/2243/rheinhattenheim05112011.jpg

Gruß von der Lahn |wavey:


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

@ Der-Graf

Petri zur schönen Barbe...echt schöner Fisch...leider gibt es bei uns so gut wie keine..

Gruß


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Tach! War heut endlich mal wieder mit nem Kollegen auf Großbrassenpirsch und es sollte ein Fischreicher Tag werden. Wir haben mal wieder nen Hotspot gefunden und die Brassen ließen sich auch nicht lumpen. Wir waren erstaunt wie kampfstark die Brocken waren. An der leichten Feerder haben die Fische nen super Drill geliefert. Teilweise Gab es 2 Fische syncron. Wir haben dieses Mal jeden gemessen. Der kleinste war 48cm der größte 58cm. Alle waren sehr gut im Futter.Am Ende waren es weit über 20.Wie ihr am Wasserstand seht ist es ein Tidegewässer und das Beangeln an der Stelle lohnt sich meisst nur für 3 bis 4 Std.

Petri

wen es interessiert:
Bild 2 54cm
Bild 3 53cm
Bild 4 58cm 
Bild 5 55cm


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Endlich mal wieder Fische.:m|supergri

Petri Heil !#6#6

Schöne Schleimer.#6


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

dankööö ja is etwas mau geworden hier


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

kann man jetzt noch überhaupt im fluss auf friedfisch angeln?


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Klar kann man.
Im Fluss verbrauchen die Fische mehr Energie als im See und müssen auch im Winter(teils sparsam) fressen.:m


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Ich werde mir in diesem Jahr mal die Große Schlei Karte kaufen und hoffe das ich dann auch die richtige Weißfisch stelle an der Schlei finde.


----------



## Krüger82

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hallo Boot!!

Wenn du diese findest, kannst du mir mal bescheid geben!! Hatte schon immer mal vor an der schlei auf brassen zu fischen!! Habe es leider noch nie in die tat umgesetzt!! Bin leidenschaftlicher feeder angler und in der schlei sollen ja richtig gute brassen vorhanden sein!! Würde mich dir dann auf jeden fall gerne mal anschließen!! Bin sonst nur mal zum heringsangeln an der schlei!! 

Gruß Andre


----------



## anglermeister17

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Sagt mal, gibt es schon einen entspr. Therad fürs aktuelle Jahr? Habe mal nix gefunden, wisst ihr es?


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

Hier issa:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=232776


----------



## Berti22

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011*

gute fänge


----------

